# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Տղամարդ - կին

## Ուլուանա

Ձեր կարծիքով, բացի ֆիզիկական տարբերություններից, ի՞նչ էական տարբերություններ կան տղամարդու և կնոջ միջև վարքի, աշխարհընկալման, զգացմունքների, սովորությունների և այլնի տեսակետից։ Արդյոք այդպիսի էական բնածին տարբերությունները շա՞տ են։  Արդյո՞ք դրանց մեծ մասը ավելի շուտ պարզապես ապրելակերպի, հասարակության ազդեցության, կաղապարների ու արտաքին աշխարհի կողմից պարտադրված, հետևաբար որոշ առումով արհեստական բարոյական նորմերի հետևանք չեն։ 
Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, մեր ֆորումի աղջիկներ և տղաներ։ 
Եթե կարող եք, այդպիսի տարբերությունների կոնկրետ օրինակներ բերեք։

----------


## spec

Մի երկու օր առաջ համալսարանում գենդերային հոգեբանությանը նվիրված դասախոսություն եր: Զեկուցողը պատմում էր, թե տարբեր հոգեբաններ ինչ վերաբերմունք ունեն հենց այս հարցի նկատմամբ: Ավելի շուտ, ինչ տարբերություններ ենք մենք նկատում մեր և հակառակ սեռի միջև առաջին հերթին:
Ու ինչն էր, որ ինձ շոկի չափ զարմացրեց...
Պարզվում է, ըստ Ֆրոյդի, տղամարդիկ ամենաշատը "նախանձում" են կանանց արգանդին: Ու սուբլիմացնելով այդ թերարժեքությունը, փաստորեն, անհամեմատ մեծ հաջողությունների են հասնում այնպիսի ոլորտներում, ինչպիսիք են, արվեսը, գիտությունը...

----------


## Սահակ

> Պարզվում է, ըստ Ֆրոյդի, ...


Ֆրոյդի ասած բաների մեծ մասը սխալ դուրս եկավ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի երկու օր առաջ համալսարանում գենդերային հոգեբանությանը նվիրված դասախոսություն եր: Զեկուցողը պատմում էր, թե տարբեր հոգեբաններ ինչ վերաբերմունք ունեն հենց այս հարցի նկատմամբ: Ավելի շուտ, ինչ տարբերություններ ենք մենք նկատում մեր և հակառակ սեռի միջև առաջին հերթին:
> Ու ինչն էր, որ ինձ շոկի չափ զարմացրեց...
> Պարզվում է, ըստ Ֆրոյդի, տղամարդիկ ամենաշատը "նախանձում" են կանանց արգանդին: Ու սուբլիմացնելով այդ թերարժեքությունը, փաստորեն, անհամեմատ մեծ հաջողությունների են հասնում այնպիսի ոլորտներում, ինչպիսիք են, արվեսը, գիտությունը...


Ֆրոյդի ասածի շարունակությունն ինչու՞ չես ասում: Չգիտե՞ս, թե կանայք ինչին են նախանձում:
Համենայնդեպս, ես դրա հետ համաձայն չեմ: 
Իմ կարծիքը հետևյալն է, որը շատ քիչ նման է Ֆրոյդի տարբերակին: Կանայք մարդ են ստեղծում, իսկ քանի որ տղամարդիկ դրա ընդունակությունը չունեն (խնդրում եմ չասեք, թե առանց տղամարդու կինը չի կարող մարդ ստեղծել, այդ տղամարդը չի 9 ամիս պտուղն իր արգանդի մեջ պահում), իսկ տղամարդկանց պետք է, որ իրենք էլ որևէ բան ստեղծեն, և զբաղվում են արվեստով ու գիտությամբ:
Իսկ մեր գենդերային ուսուցման դասախոսը փորձում էր համոզել, որ տղամարդկանց ու կանանց միջև տարբերություններ չկան: Լավ, ուրիշ անգամ ավելի շատ կտարածվեմ:

----------


## Hovulik

Ասում են եթե տղամարդուն հարցնես թե ինչքան է հավանականությունը, որ անկյունից մամոնտ դուրս կգա նա կնստի ու կսկսի հաշվել, իսկ կինը կասի 50-50 կամ դուրս կգա կամ էլ ոչ...
Սա է միակ տարբերություն մեր և ձեր միջև :Blush:

----------


## Koms

կա այսպիսի մի հիպոթեզ եւս, որ տղամարդ եւ կին` դա փաստորեն մեկ ընդհանուր օրգանական միասնության 2 կեսերն են...

----------


## kiki

*spec*, ես ել եմ այդ դասախոսությանը ներկա եղել: Ասեմ, որ ինձ էլ շատ զարմացրեց   :Smile:  չնայաձ  Ֆրոյդի մտքերը ինձ միշտ ել զարմացրել են, բայց այս մեկի մասին չէի սլել: ընդհանրապես, ես հատուկ վերաբերմունք ունեմ փիլիսոփայության նկատմամբ: բայց պետք է ընդունեմ, որ զեկուցողը ճիշտ մտքեր էլ արտայայտեց:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

կեսեր...... Ալանիս Մորիսեթը շատ հետաքրքիր միտք է արտահայտել այդ "կեսերի" մասին. «Ես չեմ ուզում քո երկրորդ կեսը լինել, որովհետև վստահ եմ, որ 1+1=2»:

----------


## Արշակ

Իմ կարծիքով տղամարդու և կնոջ միջև տարբերությունները հիմնականում սխալ դաստիարակության, հասարակության  կողմից պարտադրված արհեստական, կաղապարացած բարոյական նորմերի, սովորույթների ազդեցության հետևանք են։ 
Ընդ որում այդ տարբերությունները մեծ մասամբ դրսևորվում են գիտակցության համեմատաբար ցածր մակարդակ ունեցող հասարակության մեջ, և գիտակցության ու բարոյականության բարձրացմանը համընթաց պակասում են նաև կնոջ և տղամարդու միջև տարբերությունները, քանի որ այդ դեպքում մարդն ազատվում է հասարակության  կողմից պարտադրված կաղապարացած բարոյական նորմերի և սովորույթների ազդեցությունից։

----------


## Արշակ

Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ, որ տղամարդու և կնոջ միջև որոշ ֆիզիկական տարբերություններ ևս արհեստածին են։

----------


## Արշակ

> կեսեր...... Ալանիս Մորիսեթը շատ հետաքրքիր միտք է արտահայտել այդ "կեսերի" մասին. «Ես չեմ ուզում քո երկրորդ կեսը լինել, որովհետև վստահ եմ, որ 1+1=2»:


 Միշտ չէ, որ այդպես է  :Wink: 
Հաճախ 1+1=2,3,4…          ( կին + տղամարդ = կին, տղամարդ, երեխա(ներ)  :Tongue:  )

----------


## Koms

ես ավելի ընդհանրացնեմ. իմ կարծիքով, ողջ մոլորակն է հանդիսանում մի ամբողջական օրգանիզմ, ուղղակի մենք անտեսում ենք այդ փաստը,.. չէ?.. եւ կինն ու տղամարդը այդ միասնական օրգանիզմի բաղկացուցիչ տարրերն են ընդամենը,.. հիշենք գենետիկական կոդավորման մասին, որպիսի փոխանցես քո ինֆորմացիոն ժառանգությունը քո ապագա զավակներին, հարկավոր է իրագործել 23+23=46-23 ֆորմուլան, որից միայն 23-ն ես դու,..  :Smile:  ուրեմն միասնական օրգանիզմ ենք,..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ կարծիքով տղամարդու և կնոջ միջև տարբերությունները հիմնականում սխալ դաստիարակության, հասարակության կողմից պարտադրված արհեստական, կաղապարացած բարոյական նորմերի, սովորույթների ազդեցության հետևանք են։
> Ընդ որում այդ տարբերությունները մեծ մասամբ դրսևորվում են գիտակցության համեմատաբար ցածր մակարդակ ունեցող հասարակության մեջ, և գիտակցության ու բարոյականության բարձրացմանը համընթաց պակասում են նաև կնոջ և տղամարդու միջև տարբերությունները, քանի որ այդ դեպքում մարդն ազատվում է հասարակության կողմից պարտադրված կաղապարացած բարոյական նորմերի և սովորույթների ազդեցությունից։


Չէ, այդպես միանշանակ չի կարելի ասել: Տղամարդիկ ֆիզիկապես ավելի ուժեղ են, քան կանայք (եթե չհաշվենք բացառությունները), իսկ դա պայմանավորված է տղամարդկանց՝ ավելի լավ զարգացած մկաններով: Հենց միայն ֆիզիկական ուժի տարբերության պաճառով բազմաթիվ տարբերություններ են առաջանում տղամարդկանց և կանանց միջև:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա', եթե վերջին գրառումս ձեզ համար կասկածելի թվա, բացատրեմ: Տղամարդկանց օրգանիզմում արական սեռական հորմոնները շատ ավելի շատ են առաջանում, քան կանանց օրգանիզմում (եթե խորանանք, կարելի է ասել, որ իգական հորմոններն արականից են առաջանում), ինչն էլ պայմանավորում է նաև երկրորդական սեռական հատկանիշները, որոնց թվում է զարգացած մկանունքը:

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ, այդպես միանշանակ չի կարելի ասել: Տղամարդիկ ֆիզիկապես ավելի ուժեղ են, քան կանայք (եթե չհաշվենք բացառությունները), իսկ դա պայմանավորված է տղամարդկանց՝ ավելի լավ զարգացած մկաններով: Հենց միայն ֆիզիկական ուժի տարբերության պաճառով բազմաթիվ տարբերություններ են առաջանում տղամարդկանց և կանանց միջև:


 Դե ես միանշանակ չեմ ասում (դրա համար էլ օգտագործել եմ _հիմնականում, մեծ մասամբ_ բառերը)  :Smile: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ֆիզիկական ուժին, ապա այնքան էլ համոզված չեմ, որ դա դաստիարակության ու հասարակության պարտադրած բարոյական նորմերի ազդեցության հետևանք չէ։ Տղաներին դեռ մանկուց ներշնչում են, որ տղամամարդը ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ պետք է լինի, ու որ շատ հարցեր տղամարդը պետք է լուծի ֆիզիկական ուժի կիրառմամբ։ Իսկ աղջիկների առաջ նման խնդիր չի դրվում։ Նույնիսկ հակառակը՝ հաճախ աղջիկներին համոզում են, որ աղջիկները մեծ ֆիզիկական ուժի կարիք չունեն, ու որ աղջիկները չպետք ֆիզիկական ուժ կիրառեն։ 
Այդ պատճառով աղջիկները չեն էլ փորձում ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ լինել։ Նրանք համոզված են, որ իգական սեռը թույլ սեռ է։ Իսկ բացառությունները լինում են այն դեպքում, երբ կինը ըմբոստանում է այդ հասարակական ընդունված կարծիքի դեմ։
Եվ տղաների մկանները ծնված օրվանից չեն ավելի զարգացած լինում։ Դրանք զարգանում են, քանի որ մարդկանց ներկա ապրելակերպի պայմաններում տղաները ավելի շատ են օգտագործում իրենց մկանները։

----------


## Արշակ

> Հա', եթե վերջին գրառումս ձեզ համար կասկածելի թվա, բացատրեմ: Տղամարդկանց օրգանիզմում արական սեռական հորմոնները շատ ավելի շատ են առաջանում, քան կանանց օրգանիզմում (եթե խորանանք, կարելի է ասել, որ իգական հորմոններն արականից են առաջանում), ինչն էլ պայմանավորում է նաև երկրորդական սեռական հատկանիշները, որոնց թվում է զարգացած մկանունքը:


Դե ես Ձեր պես բժիշկ չեմ ու չեմ կարող կենսաբանական պրոցեսների մակարդակով բանավիճել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ նշածս գործոնները չի կարելի հաշվի չառնել։

----------


## Սահակ

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ֆիզիկական ուժին, ապա այնքան էլ համոզված չեմ, որ դա դաստիարակության ու հասարակության պարտադրած բարոյական նորմերի ազդեցության հետևանք չէ։


Արշակ, ֆիզիկական ուժի տարբերությունը  դաստիարակության ու հասարակության պարտադրած բարոյական նորմերի ազդեցության հետևանք չէ։ Այդ գիտական փաստ է. տղամարդիկ ֆիզիկապես ավելի ուժեղ են քան կանայք, կենսաբանական տարբերությունների պատճառով։

----------


## Artgeo

> Արշակ, ֆիզիկական ուժի տարբերությունը  դաստիարակության ու հասարակության պարտադրած բարոյական նորմերի ազդեցության հետևանք չէ։ Այդ գիտական փաստ է. տղամարդիկ ֆիզիկապես ավելի ուժեղ են քան կանայք, կենսաբանական տարբերությունների պատճառով։


Իսկ հոգեպես՞

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իմ կարծիքով, կանայք տղամարդկանցից շատ առումներով հոգեպես ավելի ուժեղ են։ Բայց համոզված չեմ, որ դա բնածին է։ Բնածին է թե ձեռքբերովի, ամեն դեպքում, կանայք ավելի շատ բաների են կարողանում դիմակայել, քան տղամարդիկ։ Իմ դիտարկումները ցույց տվել, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ, կանայք շատ ավելի պատասխանատու են ու ավելի շատ են ընդունակ զոհաբերությունների, քան տղամարդիկ։  :Tomato:  
Խնդրում եմ, ուշադրություն դարձրեք «ընդհանուր առմամբ» արտահայտությանը և մի կառչեք առանձին բառերից։

----------


## Koms

> կանայք տղամարդկանցից շատ առումներով հոգեպես ավելի ուժեղ են։ Բայց համոզված չեմ, որ դա բնածին է։ Բնածին է թե ձեռքբերովի, ամեն դեպքում, կանայք ավելի շատ բաների են կարողանում դիմակայել, քան տղամարդիկ։


պետք է ընդունել, որ դա իրոք այդպես էլ կա,  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եվ տղաների մկանները ծնված օրվանից չեն ավելի զարգացած լինում։ Դրանք զարգանում են, քանի որ մարդկանց ներկա ապրելակերպի պայմաններում տղաները ավելի շատ են օգտագործում իրենց մկանները։


Մի՞թե տղաները ծնված օրից մորուք ունեն: Ճիշտ այդպես էլ ֆիզիկական ուժն է: Արական սեռական հորմոնների արտադրությունն ուժեղանում է միայն խիստ որոշակի տարիքից հետո (այն, ինչը մենք կոչում ենք սեռական հասունացում):

----------


## Արշակ

> Մի՞թե տղաները ծնված օրից մորուք ունեն: Ճիշտ այդպես էլ ֆիզիկական ուժն է: Արական սեռական հորմոնների արտադրությունն ուժեղանում է միայն խիստ որոշակի տարիքից հետո (այն, ինչը մենք կոչում ենք սեռական հասունացում):


Սրամիտ պատասխան էր :Hands Up: ։ 
Բայց համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ  մկանների զարգացումը կապ ունի սեռական հորմոնների հետ։ Թե՞ դա միայն վարկած է։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես դա կատակ անելու համար չէի ասում: ՈՒղղակի ուզում էի բացատրել սեռական հորմոնների ազդեցության արդյունքները:
Այօ, վստահ եմ, որ դա սեռական հորմոններով է պայմանավորված: Դա ապացուցված է: Չեմ ուզում խորանալ զանազան մեխանիզմների մեջ, որոնք գուցե քեզ համար անհասկանալի կլինեն, բայց կուզեի մի օրինակ բերել:
Երբ արական սեռական հորմոնները շուտ են արտադրվում, երեխայի աճը կանգ է առնում: Այդ երեխաները լինում են իրենց տարիքի համեմատ ցածրահասակ, զարգացած մկանունքով, մազակալված դեմքով, ցածր ձայնով և այլ արտահայտված երկրոդային սեռական հատկանիշներով:

----------


## kiki

Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է, ու միանշանակ ասել տղամարդիկ են ուժեղ թե կանայք, հնարավոր չի (ցանկացած հարցում):

----------


## Սահակ

> Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է


Սկսենք նրանից որ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական չէ։
Մարմնի արագությունը համարյա միշտ հարաբերական է և կախված է հաշվարկման համակարգից։ Մյուս կողմից լույսի արագությունը հարաբերական *չէ*։ Կամ օրինակ երբ որ մարդ մեռնում է, ապա իրա մեռած լինելու մեջ հարաբերական բան  քիչա մնում։




> ու միանշանակ ասել տղամարդիկ են ուժեղ թե կանայք, հնարավոր չի (ցանկացած հարցում):


Շատ գիտնականներ այդ հարցերով զբաղվել էն և շատ դեպքերում մինշանակ պատասխան գտել այդ հարցերում։ Ավելի շատ կարող ես կարդալ այստեղից.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_dimorphism
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_...al_differences

----------


## RaMeSsEs-ll

Մի գիշեր կինը տուն չի գալիս, առավոտյան ամուսնուն ասում է` գիշերը ընկերուհուս տանն եմ մնացել, ամուսինը զանգում է կնոջ 10 ամենամոտիկ ընկերուհիներին բոլորը ժխտում են.....
Նույն բանը պատահում է տղամարդու հետ, կինը զանգում է ամուսնու 10 ամենամոտիկ ընկերներին, 8-ը հաստատում են, որ գիշերը ամուսինը իրենց տանն է մնացել, միուս երկուսը ասում են, որ նա դեռ իրենց տանն է....  :Tongue:  

          P.S.  Ներեղություն եմ խնդրում այս  <լուրջ> հարցին հումորով մոտենալու համար......

----------


## Արշակ

> Սկսենք նրանից որ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական չէ։
> Մարմնի արագությունը համարյա միշտ հարաբերական է և կախված է հաշվարկման համակարգից։ Մյուս կողմից լույսի արագությունը հարաբերական *չէ*։ Կամ օրինակ երբ որ մարդ մեռնում է, ապա իրա մեռած լինելու մեջ հարաբերական բան  քիչա մնում։
> 
> 
> Շատ գիտնականներ այդ հարցերով զբաղվել էն և շատ դեպքերում մինշանակ պատասխան գտել այդ հարցերում։ Ավելի շատ կարող ես կարդալ այստեղից.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_dimorphism
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_...al_differences


Ընդհակառակը՝ մահը շա՜տ հարաբերական բան է։
Ներողություն հիմնական թեմայից շեղվելու համար :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է, ու միանշանակ ասել տղամարդիկ են ուժեղ թե կանայք, հնարավոր չի (ցանկացած հարցում):


Գիտես, ես չեմ ասում, թե բոլոր տղամառդիկ բոլոր կանանցից ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ են: Ես ասում եմ հիմնականում, իսկ դա ժխտել չի կարելի: Ինչու՞ են սպորտում կանանց ու տղամարդկանց համար տարբեր չափանիշներ սահմանված: Միայն թե չասեք, թե դա էլ է դարերից եկած սովորության հետեվանք: Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ կանայք տղամարդկանց ռեկորդները չեն խփում:

----------


## Արշակ

> Գիտես, ես չեմ ասում, թե բոլոր տղամառդիկ բոլոր կանանցից ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ են: Ես ասում եմ հիմնականում, իսկ դա ժխտել չի կարելի: Ինչու՞ են սպորտում կանանց ու տղամարդկանց համար տարբեր չափանիշներ սահմանված: Միայն թե չասեք, թե դա էլ է դարերից եկած սովորության հետեվանք: Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ կանայք տղամարդկանց ռեկորդները չեն խփում:


 Գուցե պատճառն այն է, որ տղամարդիկ անհամեմատ ավելի շատ են պրոֆեսիոնալ սպորտով զբաղվում, քան կանայք (իսկ դա բարոյական նորմերի ու դաստիարակության հետևանք է)։ Արդյունքում տղամարդկանց ռեկորդ սահմանելու հավանականությունը մեծանում է։

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ, այդպես միանշանակ չի կարելի ասել: Տղամարդիկ ֆիզիկապես ավելի ուժեղ են, քան կանայք (եթե չհաշվենք բացառությունները), իսկ դա պայմանավորված է տղամարդկանց՝ ավելի լավ զարգացած մկաններով: Հենց միայն ֆիզիկական ուժի տարբերության պաճառով բազմաթիվ տարբերություններ են առաջանում տղամարդկանց և կանանց միջև:


 Եթե թեկուզ ընդունենք, որ տղամարդիկ այնուամենայնիվ կանանցից ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ են զուտ ֆիզիոլոգիական պատճառներով, ապա, միևնույն է, դրանից առաջացող ոչ ֆիզիկական տարբերությունները երկու սեռերի միջև գիտակցական մակարդակի բարձրացմանը զուգընթաց պակասում են, քանի որ մարդկային հարաբերություններում ֆիզիկական ուժը սկսում է ավելի քիչ կիրառվել ու կորցնում է իր դերը։ Դրա փոխարեն սկսում է ավելի կարևորվել հոգեկան ուժը։

----------


## Սահակ

> Եթե թեկուզ ընդունենք, որ տղամարդիկ այնուամենայնիվ կանանցից ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ են զուտ ֆիզիոլոգիական պատճառներով, ապա, միևնույն է, դրանից առաջացող ոչ ֆիզիկական տարբերությունները երկու սեռերի միջև...


Կարո՞ղ ես պարզաբանել թե ո՞ր ոչ ֆիզիկական տարբերությունների մասին է խոսքը գնում։

----------


## kiki

*Սահակ*, ինչպես կարող ես խոսել մի բանի մասին, ինչի մասին չգիտես??? միայն չասես ինձ թե միանշանակ գիտես թե ինչ է մահը...
*Բյուրակն*, ես գիտեմ կանանց, որ շատ տղամարդկանցից շատ ավելի ուժեզ են և ոչ միայն ֆիզիկապես: իմ ասածը միայն դա էր նշանակում...

----------


## Սահակ

> *Սահակ*, ինչպես կարող ես խոսել մի բանի մասին, ինչի մասին չգիտես??? միայն չասես ինձ թե միանշանակ գիտես թե ինչ է մահը...


Այդ դեպքում դու ինչպե՞ս կարող ես ասել որ «Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է» եթե դու «ամեն ինչ»-ի մասին չգիտես։

----------


## kiki

Դու երևի չես հասկանում հարաբերականի իմաստը...կոնկրետ մահվան հետ կապված ես նկատի ունեմ, որ ամեն մեկը յուրովի է հասկանում ու պատկերացնում դա:
իսկ այն, որ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է, անկասկած: անգամ ժամանակը  :Smile: ...

----------


## Սահակ

> իսկ այն, որ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է, անկասկած:


 Ուրեմն այս քո գրածնել է հարաբերական, որից հետևում է որ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական չի  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես այն կարծիքին եմ, որ տղամարդկանց և կանանց միջև գոյություն ունեցող տարբերությունների *հիմնական* մասը ձեռքբերովի է։ Բնական է, լրիվ նույնը չեն կարող լինել, քանի որ հենց թեկուզ միայն արտաքին հատկանիշներով շատ տարբեր են։ Բայց մտածելակերպի ու աշխարընկալման տեսակետից տարբերությունների *զգալի մասը* դաստիարակության ու վաղուց պարտադրված բարոյական արժեքների, արմատացած սովորությունների հետևանք եմ համարում։

----------


## Արշակ

> Կարո՞ղ ես պարզաբանել թե ո՞ր ոչ ֆիզիկական տարբերությունների մասին է խոսքը գնում։


 Ճիշտն ասած, ես կոնկրետ տարբերություններ նկատի չունեի (չնայած կարելի է պատկերացնել, թե մոտավորապես ինչ տարբերություններ կարող են առաջանալ ֆիզիկական ուժի անհավասարության պայմաններում)։ Ես միայն սկզբունքը նկարագրեցի։ Ֆիզիկական ուժի տարբերության պաճառով առաջացող ոչ ֆիզիկական տարբերություններն առաջինը շեշտեց Բյուրակնը, և կարծում եմ, որ հարցը պետք է Բյուրակնին ուղղել  :Smile:  ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի քանի օր առաջ ես ձեռքս հոգեբանության հետաքրքիր դասագիրք էր ընկել, որտեղ նախ տրված էին հետազոտության արդյունքներ, որոնք խոսում էին կանանց ու տղամարդկանց տարբերությունների մասին, իսկ հետո գիտականորեն բացատրված էին այդ տարբերությունները: Ափսոս, որ չէր թույլատրվում տուն բերել: Մյուս անգամ եթե գրադարանում ազատ ժամանակ ունենամ ու ազատ համակարգիչ լինի, անպայման կգրեմ:
kiki> Բայց կարո՞ղ ես ասել, որ քո իմացած կանանց կեսից շատ ավելին քո իմացած կեսից շատ ավելի տղամարդկանցից ուժեղ են:

----------


## kiki

> Ուրեմն այս քո գրածնել է հարաբերական, որից հետևում է որ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական չի


հարգելիս, գրվածը չի կարող լինել հարաբերական  :Smile:  հարաբերական է կարծիքը գրածի վերաբերյալ, մոտեցումը տվյալ հարցին ...և այլն:



> Բայց կարո՞ղ ես ասել, որ քո իմացած կանանց կեսից շատ ավելին քո իմացած կեսից շատ ավելի տղամարդկանցից ուժեղ են


ախր իմ ասածն այն է, որ միանշանակ չի կարելի ասել, որ տղամարդիկ ուժեղ են, կանայք`ոչ...նայած որ կինը և տղամարդը...ընդհանրացնել և ասել դա բոլորի վրա ճիշտ չէ...ընդհամենը սա եմ ուզում ասել...ուֆֆֆ, էլ ինչպես բացատրեմ ձեզ???... :Cry:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարելի է միանշանակ ասել, քանի դեռ սովորաբար կանանց օրգանիզմում արական սեռական հորմոններ շատ ավելի քիչ են արտադրվում, քան տղամարդկանց օրգանիզմում: Իսկ ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ կանայք կամ թույլ տղամարդիկ պարզապես նորմայից շեղումներ են:

----------


## Bumblebee

Ներեցեք պազվում ե ես անգրագետ եմ...

----------


## Artgeo

> Կարելի է միանշանակ ասել, քանի դեռ սովորաբար կանանց օրգանիզմում արական սեռական հորմոններ շատ ավելի քիչ են արտադրվում, քան տղամարդկանց օրգանիզմում: Իսկ ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ կանայք կամ թույլ տղամարդիկ պարզապես նորմայից շեղումներ են:


Զզվում եմ կաղապարներից  :Bad:

----------


## Narinfinity

Բարի օր բոլորին, իմ կարծիքն է թե, կինն ու տղամարդը մի էության երկու անբաժան և պարտադիր բաղադրիչներն են , իսկ որպես առանձին էություններ , նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ նախանձում է մյուսին, կամ գնահատում է մյուսին վերջինիս ունեցած առավելությունների համար և հակառակը` մոռանում մյուսի արժեքը , առկա թերությունների համար:
Գաղտնիքը շփվելու, հարաբերվելու կամ վերաբերվելու արվեստին տիրապետելու մեջ է:
Եվ  փաստորեն կատարյալ է այն մարդը , ով  իրեն նայում է կողքից կամ իրեն ստեղծողի աչքերով և ջանում ուղղել իր սխալներն ու վերացնել թերությունները:
Այս դեպքում կարելի է խոսել առավելություններով `տղամարդ և կին համեմատության մասին, որի վերաբերյալ կասեմ,որ ամեն մեկն էլ նախանձում է իր չունեցածի համար և եթե ագահ չէ, ապա շուտ հագենում է դրանից:
Դա մարդկանց բնությունից է բխում...
ԴԵ ԼԱՎ ԼԻՆԵՔ, ԱՌԱՅԺՄ...

----------


## NetX

> Բարի օր բոլորին, իմ կարծիքն է թե, կինն ու տղամարդը մի էության երկու անբաժան և պարտադիր բաղադրիչներն են , իսկ որպես առանձին էություններ , նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ նախանձում է մյուսին, կամ գնահատում է մյուսին վերջինիս ունեցած առավելությունների համար և հակառակը` մոռանում մյուսի արժեքը , առկա թերությունների համար:
> Գաղտնիքը շփվելու, հարաբերվելու կամ վերաբերվելու արվեստին տիրապետելու մեջ է:
> Եվ  փաստորեն կատարյալ է այն մարդը , ով  իրեն նայում է կողքից կամ իրեն ստեղծողի աչքերով և ջանում ուղղել իր սխալներն ու վերացնել թերությունները:
> Այս դեպքում կարելի է խոսել առավելություններով `տղամարդ և կին համեմատության մասին, որի վերաբերյալ կասեմ,որ ամեն մեկն էլ նախանձում է իր չունեցածի համար և եթե ագահ չէ, ապա շուտ հագենում է դրանից:
> Դա մարդկանց բնությունից է բխում...


Շատ գեղեցիկ էր  գրված :Jagi:

----------


## Secret

:Smile:   :Sad:   :Wink:  


> Շատ գեղեցիկ էր  գրված

----------


## Hasik

> Իմ կարծիքով տղամարդու և կնոջ միջև տարբերությունները հիմնականում սխալ դաստիարակության, հասարակության  կողմից պարտադրված արհեստական, կաղապարացած բարոյական նորմերի, սովորույթների ազդեցության հետևանք են։ 
> Ընդ որում այդ տարբերությունները մեծ մասամբ դրսևորվում են գիտակցության համեմատաբար ցածր մակարդակ ունեցող հասարակության մեջ, և գիտակցության ու բարոյականության բարձրացմանը համընթաց պակասում են նաև կնոջ և տղամարդու միջև տարբերությունները, քանի որ այդ դեպքում մարդն ազատվում է հասարակության  կողմից պարտադրված կաղապարացած բարոյական նորմերի և սովորույթների ազդեցությունից։


Գիտես ինչ որ տեղ համամիտ եմ քո հետ: Իմ կարծիքով իրոք մեծ նշանակություն ունի դաստիարակությունը: Բայց երբեմն մեր շրջանում գտնվում են նաև այնպիսի ծնողներ, որոնք փորձում են ավելի ժամանակակից ձևով դաստիարակել իրենց երեխաներին, իսկ դա հակառակ էֆեկտն է ստանում, և փաստորեն երեխան դա շահագործում է:

----------


## Anuk

> Իմ կարծիքով, կանայք տղամարդկանցից շատ առումներով հոգեպես ավելի ուժեղ են։


Կանայք ուժեղ են, տղամարդիկ թույլ: Բայց ամեն կանոն էլ ունի բացարություններ..., հպարտ եմ շրջապատիս արական սեռի բացառություններով :Smile:  
    Ցավոք սրտի նրանց մեջ /կին-տղամարդ/ հաճախ տարբերություն չկա  :Sorry:   :Dntknw:   :Nea:

----------


## Narinfinity

Կինն ու տղամարդը , կյանքում ամենամոտ և ամենահեռու մտքերն ու զգացմունքներն են ունենում հաճախ ,
Բայց որ սիրում են իրար կամ էլ չեն սիրում , մեղավոր չեն , որ կյանքն է դա ստիպում ,

Շատերն են ապրում հենց իրարու համար , կինը սուրբ է , նուրբ և ուժեղ  այնպես , որ սիրող սրտով սերունդ է ստեղծում և ստեղծագործում , սովորում  լինել  նուրբ ու վեհ էակ , քնքուշ ծով  անափ , 
իսկ  թե տղամարդը , խելացի լինի, պիտի անկասկած նրան նկատի ,  իր սերը ցույց տա , և միշտ վառ պահի, այն  ուշադիր  ու  ջինջ աչքերի  լույսը , որ կինը ունի ... :Smile:

----------


## Werning

Կանայք չափազանց կարեկից են, գթասիրտ ու վշտակից, նրանք գեղեցիկը գերադասում են օգտակարից: Դա դեռ Կանտն է նկատել:

----------


## Narinfinity

Դու հատուկ և գեղեցիկ ճիշտն ես հենց գրել ....
Շատ լավ ես հիշել ու մտածել , Կանտն էլ զգացել ...
Եթե գեղեցկությունն է փրկում աշխարհը , ապա  կինն է նախ կերտում  ապագան...
/նկատի ունեմ , որ կինն է ընտրում , իսկ տղամարդն առաջարկում է /

----------


## Werning

> Ասում են եթե տղամարդուն հարցնես թե ինչքան է հավանականությունը, որ անկյունից մամոնտ դուրս կգա նա կնստի ու կսկսի հաշվել, իսկ կինը կասի 50-50 կամ դուրս կգա կամ էլ ոչ...
> Սա է միակ տարբերություն մեր և ձեր միջև


Հով ջան ասում են, որ տղամարդը և կինը ունեն մեկ ընդհանուր բան՝ և մեկը, և մյուսը չեն վստահում կանանց: :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Werning

> Ձեր կարծիքով, բացի ֆիզիկական տարբերություններից, ի՞նչ էական տարբերություններ կան տղամարդու և կնոջ միջև վարքի, աշխարհընկալման, զգացմունքների, սովորությունների և այլնի տեսակետից։ Արդյո՞ք այդպիսի էական բնածին տարբերությունները շատ են։  Արդյո՞ք դրանց մեծ մասը ավելի շուտ պարզապես ապրելակերպի, հասարակության ազդեցության, կաղապարների ու արտաքին աշխարհի կողմից պարտադրված, հետևաբար որոշ առումով արհեստական բարոյական նորմերի հետևանք չեն։ 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, մեր ֆորումի աղջիկներ և տղաներ։ 
> Եթե կարող եք, այդպիսի տարբերությունների կոնկրետ օրինակներ բերեք։


Եթե ցանկանում ես, ես կարող եմ որոշ մեծերի ասույթներից ու աֆորիզմներց օրինակներ բերել, իսկ նրանք որ հաստատ ճիշտ նկատած կլինեն. :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

Կինն ու տղամարդը ոչինչով չեն տարբերվում և ես գտնում եմ, որ պիտի լինի հավասարություն: Կինը իրավունք ունի պատրաստել ամեն ինչ, միայն թե դա համով լինի  :Wink:

----------


## milkyway

իսկ ոնց են իրարից տարբերվում տանձն ու վարդը. համով հոտով ,եթե չխոսանք արտաքին տարբերությոն մասին: Իմ կարծիքով տղամարդու ու կնոջ ուղեղներն են այլ կերպ աշխատում: Չասեմ ումը որ ուղղությամբ :Angry2:  
Իսկ ընդունել 2-րդ կես գաղափարը մի կոմից սիրունա , մյուս կոմից էլ ոնց որ ընդունես որ կիսատ ես:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Կինն ու տղամարդը ոչինչով չեն տարբերվում և ես գտնում եմ, որ պիտի լինի հավասարություն:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ: 



> իսկ ոնց են իրարից տարբերվում տանձն ու վարդը. համով հոտով ,եթե չխոսանք արտաքին տարբերությոն մասին: Իմ կարծիքով տղամարդու ու կնոջ ուղեղներն են այլ կերպ աշխատում


Արտաքին տարբերության մասի՞ն է խոսքը… Չեք կարծում որ նույնիսկ ջրի երկու կաթիլները իրարից խիստ տարբերվում են իրենց արտաքինով, մի տղամարդը տարբերվում է մյուսներից /արտաքնապես/, նմանապես և կինը տարբերվում է մյուս կանանցինց: Բայց չէ որ ամեն դեպքում մարդը մնում է մարդ… իսկ մտածելակերպի տարբերության մասին: Ուղղակի սովորել եք այդպես մտածել, որ տղամարդու և կնոջ ուղեղներն են տարբեր մտածում: Իսկ եթե փորձեք ավելի օբյեկտիվ վերաբերվել հարցին, կտեսնեք, որ թե տղամարդը և թե կինը նույն աստծո ստեղծած մարդ արարածն են…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ապացուցված բան է, որ տղամարդու ու կնոջ ուղեղները տարբեր կերպ են աշխատում, բայց ոչ այն ուղղությամբ, ինչի մասին դուք եք ասում: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ բացառություններ չկան:

----------


## sort666

Տարբեռությունները եական են, հիմնականում հոգեվոր պլանում քանզի մարդկային վառքագծի հիմքում ընկած են բնազդները իսկ կնօջ և տղամարդու բնազդային հիմքերը տարբեր են քանզի ձևավորվել են սեռերի դերային հասարակապատմական զարգացման արդյունքում:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Տարբեռությունները եական են, հիմնականում հոգեվոր պլանում քանզի մարդկային վառքագծի հիմքում ընկած են բնազդները իսկ կնօջ և տղամարդու բնազդային հիմքերը տարբեր են քանզի ձևավորվել են սեռերի դերային հասարակապատմական զարգացման արդյունքում:


Եթե հասարակության զարգացման պատմությունն ենք որպես փաստարկ բերում, ապա եկեք չմոռանանք, որ առաջինը եղել է մայրիշխանությունը…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն սենց, ի գիտություն բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր կարծում են, թե տղամարդիկ ու կանայք չեն տարբերվում: Մի գիրք եմ գտել, որը, ճիշտ է, հանրամատչելի է, բայց թեթևակի բացատրություններ տալիս է տղամարդկանց ու կանանց տարբերությունների մասին (հիմնականում վարքագծային, հոգեբանական): Խոստանում եմ, որ երբ ժամանակ ունենամ, թարգմանություններ կանեմ ու կտեղադրեմ այստեղ: 
Սկզբի մասին միայն ասեմ, որ գիրքը սկսվում է հետևյալ խոսքերով. «Կանայք ու տղամարդիկ տարբեր են: Ո՛չ մեկը մյուսի լավն է, ո՛չ վատը, պարզապես տարբեր են»:

----------


## ihusik

Իմ կարծիքը հուսով եմ հետո կհայտնեմ, իսկ հիմա ինձ մոտ հարցեր են առաջացել այս թեման կարդալուց ու կուզենայի նախ դրանք պարզել.

1.Հոգին իսկզբանե սեռային պատկանելիություն ունի՞. այսինքն, տարբե՞ր են լինում կնոջ ու տղամարդու հոգիները մինչ աշխարհ գալն՝ այստեղ մարմին ստանալն ու դաստիարակվելը:

2.(հիմնականում Բյուրին է ուղված հարցս) Աստված կնոջը տղամարդու կղոսկրից չստեղծե՞ց. եթե այո, ապա ինչպե՞ս եղավ այդ տարբերությունն, թե՞ ուզում ես ասես, որ Նիցշեն ճիշտ էր, երբ ասում էր.

<<Կինը՝ Աստծո երկրորդ սխալն է>>: - Նիցշե :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> <<Կինը՝ Աստծո երկրորդ սխալն է>>: - Նիցշե


 :Shok:  Իսկ ով է առաջինը… տղամարդը… :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մ կարծիքը հուսով եմ հետո կհայտնեմ, իսկ հիմա ինձ մոտ հարցեր են առաջացել այս թեման կարդալուց ու կուզենայի նախ դրանք պարզել.
> 
> 1.Հոգին իսկզբանե սեռային պատկանելիություն ունի՞. այսինքն, տարբե՞ր են լինում կնոջ ու տղամարդու հոգիները մինչ աշխարհ գալն՝ այստեղ մարմին ստանալն ու դաստիարակվելը:
> 
> 2.(հիմնականում Բյուրին է ուղված հարցս) Աստված կնոջը տղամարդու կղոսկրից չստեղծե՞ց. եթե այո, ապա ինչպե՞ս եղավ այդ տարբերությունն, թե՞ ուզում ես ասես, որ Նիցշեն ճիշտ էր, երբ ասում էր.


Աստված ի սկզբանե դրեց այդ տարբերությունը: Նա ոչ թե անհավասարություն, այլ տարբերություն դրեց: 
Այստեղ խոսքը հոգիների մասին չէ, իզուր ալիքները մի խառնիր: Հիսուսն ինքն էլ է հոգիների մասին ասում, որ հավիտենական կյանքում սեռ չեն ունենալու, այլ լինելու են հրեշտակների պես:
Խոսքս այլ՝ հոգեբանական, կառուցվածքային, վարքագծային տարբերությունների մասին է: Դե կառուցվածքայինի մասին կարծում եմ, որ պետք չէ խոսել. դա ակնհայտ է: Իսկ մնացածը հնարավոր է եղել բացահայտել ուսումնասիրելով կնոջ և տղամարդու ուղեղները: Դրանց մասին հետո կգրեմ:

----------


## ihusik

Չէ Բյուրակն ջան ալիք խառնելուց հեռու եմ, բայց կամ լուրջ չես մտածել ասածներիս մասին, կամ էլ ես չեմ կարողացել ճիշտ արտահայտել հարցադրումներս: 

1. Անկախ այն բանից, թե ինչպես է ստեղծվում, առաջանում մարդու հոգին կամ ով է այն ստեղծում կամ կյանքի կոչում ուզում էի իմանալ թե ըստ Ձեզ մինչ ֆիզիկական մարմնի մեջ մտնելը տղամարդու ու կնոջ հոգիներն տարբերվու՞մ են իրարից ասենք ինչ որ կերպ, որը կարող է հետագայում նրանց միջև հոգեկան այլ տարբերությունների պատճառ հանդիսանա:

2. Բժիշկները պետք է որ լավ իմանան, որ եթե (ըստ Աստվածաշնչի) կինը ստեղծվել է տղամարդու կղոսկրից, ապա պետք է որ վերջինս չունենար այն տարբերությունները (հորմոնալ և այլն) տղամարդու հետ ինչ դու նշել ես քո այս թեմայում կատարած գրառումներում: Այդ են վկայում (որքանով որ ես գիտեմ) նորագույն գենետիկայի ու կլոնավորման գիտական նվաճումները, այդպես չէ՞:

----------


## electrical_storm

Լաավ էէ..հերիքա աբիժնիկ փիլիսոփաների գրածների նայեք… ինչպես թե 2-րդ սխալն էր կինը… աղջիկները,կանայք շատ լավն են…ես իրանց սիրում եմ…առանց իրանց չէր լինի ոչինչ… տղամարդիկ ու կանայք իհարկե տարբեր են և դա տենց էլ պիտի լիներ, որ նրանք միանային ու փոխլրացնեն միմյանց,որ 1+1=1 լինի…հասկանո՞ւմ եք…ու նրանց էտ տարբերություններն են ձգում միմյանց մեջ… 

պ.ս. ոնց չեմ սիրում,որ ամեն տեղ աստված-կրոն են խառնում…

----------


## ihusik

electrical_storm ջան հավանաբար ճիշտ չես ընկալել գրածիս իմաստն ու թե ինչու՞ հատկապես Բյուրին էի դիմել այդ հարցով այլ ոչ թե քեզ: Բյուրից՝ բժշկությամբ ու կրոնով հետաքրքրվող մի խելացի աղջկանից, ցանկացա որ ինքը գտներ ու ինձ էլ ցույց տար այս հակասությունն թե ինչի՞ց է, կամ դա հարցի իմ սխալ ընկալման պատճառով է՞: Դա էի ուզում ճշտեի միայն :Smile:   Հա չմոռանամ ասեմ, որ Նիցշեի ասածն որպես կատակ ու որպես մի մարդու կարծիք էի ներկայացրել ու բոլորովին էլ համաձայն չեմ նրա հետ այս հարցում, այլ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, քո կատարած բարձրագույն մաթեմատիկական հաշվարկներով 1+1=1 մի քանի հատ էլ քո թույլտվությամբ ու ներողամտությամբ ես ներկայացնեմ. 1+1=0 ### 1+1=3 ### 0,5+0,5=2 բայց ես էլ ոնց քցում ֆռնում եմ "1+1"-ը 2 չի լինում :Wink:   :Smile:  

Հա մի կարևոր բան էլ ասեմ. ինձ մոտ էլ մագնիսական ձգողականությունն խախտված չի :Wink:  ու քեզ պես ես էլ եմ գտնում որ աղջիկներն ու կանայք շատ լավն են ու ես էլ նույնպես սիրում եմ :Love:   :Blush:   :Wink:   :Smile:  Հա վերջին միտքս այստեղ. եթե տղամարդիկ մի քիչ խելոք լինեն ու թողնեն մեր մայրերը, կանայք, քույրերն ու սիրելի էակները՝ մեր գեղեցիկ մասը, աշխարհի կառավարմանն իրենց այդքան բարի ու սիրով լի սրտով մասնակցեին ու լսելի լինեին, ապա այս վիճակում չէինք լինի բոլորս... Չէ որ մայրն է աշխարհ բերում ու առաջին ու մեծ դերը խաղում մեր բոլորիս դաստիարակման ու ձևավորման մեջ և ինչու՞ չպետք է նրանք էլ իրենց ազդեցիկ ձայնն ունենան երկրի կառավարման գործում... Ո՞ր մի մայրը, կինը կուզենար պատերազմ լիներ... Կգա ժամանակը, երբ կինը կունենա իր ազդեցիկ ձայնը... Չմոռանանք, որ կինն ու տղամարդը փոխկապակցված են ու եթե մի սկզբունքն նսեմացնում ու ցածրացնում է մյուս սկզբունքին, ապա խախտվում է և ողջ հավասարակշռությունն ու ներդաշնակությունը նրանց ներքինի ու շրջապատի՝ ինչը տեսնում ենք մեր օրերում:

----------


## ivy

Այսօրվա աշխարհը գնում է դեպի գենդերային հավասարության՝ չկա տարբերություն կանանց և տղամարդկանց միջև: Արագ տեմպերով զարգանում է ֆեմինիզմը՝ կանայք ու տղամարդիկ ունեն հավասար իրավունքներ: 

Բայց արդյո՞ք մենք իրականում կարող ենք ունենալ միևնույն հնարավորությունները: Գուցե կան հատկանիշներ, որոնք հատուկ են միայն տղամարդկանց կամ միայն կանանց, և դրանք վճռորոշ են հասարակության մեջ մեր գրաված դերերի ու դիրքի համար: 
Կարո՞ղ է կինը հասնել այն ամենին, ինչ տղամարդը:  Կարո՞ղ է տղամարդը լիարժեք լինել այնպիսի դերերում, որոնք ի սկզբանե համարվում են «կանացի»:
Արդյո՞ք այն ամենը, ինչ _մարդկային է_, կարող է իրականացվել ցանկացած սեռի ներկայացուցչի կողմից: 

Հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ ձեր կարծիքը գենդերային հարցերի վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Apsara

Իմ կարծիքով այն ինչ նկարագրել ես նորմալ երևույթ է: Ինձ շատերն են ֆեմինստ կոչել, իսկ ես այդ բառի իմաստի և բովանդակության հետ ծանոթացել եմ վերջերս: Ուղղակի վերաբերմունքը կանանց և տղամարդկանց նկատմամբ նույնն է, նրանք ինչով են իրարից տարբերվում, կարծում եմ տարբերությունները ֆիզիոլոգիայի մեջ է, գուցե մի փոքր էլ հոգեբանության, բայց դե որպես մարդ նրանք հավասար ար են ըստ իս, պիտի ունենան հավասար իրավունքներ և հնարավորություններ իրենց զարգացումը ապահովելու համար:
Թե կանանց թե տղամարդկանց մեջ կան խելացի և անխելք մարդիք, բոլոր մասնագիտություններում հավասարապես կան թե տղամարդիք թե կանայք, թե լավ թե վատ մասնագետներ, ուրեմն ո՞րն է տարբերությունը. տարբերությունը ընտրության մեջ է թե ինչ կնտրի տվյալ մարդը իր համար՝ լինել ուժեղ և պայքարել հասնել ուզածին, ապրել հեշտ կյանքով, տանը նստել ու ամուսինը կամ կինը կկերակրի

----------


## PoeT

Է՜հ չեք հոգնել էս թեման քննարկելու՞ց։ Ախր պատասխանը շատ պարզ ու հասարակ է։ Տղամարդը տղամարդ է, իսկ կինը կին։ Սենց թե նենց, մեր միջև երբեք հավասարություն չի լինելու։ Պայթում եմ, որ կանայք խոսում են հավասարության մասին (քո համար ապրի էլի)։

Հ.Գ. մի բան հիշեցի 


> Мужской оргазм в среднем длится около 6 секунд. Женский – 23 секунды. Интересно, говорили бы женщины о равенстве, узнав, что их оргазм длится в четыре раза дольше, чем мужской.

----------


## Արշակ

Նման հարցադրումով «Տղամարդ - կին» թեմա կար մի ժամանակ  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

նմանատիպ խոսակցությունների ժամանակ էլ, ես  միշտ մի ասացվածք եմ հիշում ,որ ժամանակին իմ ստորագրությունն էր`
<<Այն ինչ կարելի է Զևսին,չի կարելի եզին >>
Իհարկե մի քիչ կոպիտ է, բայց ասացվածքը պետք չէ աղավաղել  :Wink: 

Հավասարության մասին խոսք գնալ չի կարող, բայց դե չեմ էլ ասում ,որ պետք է լինի այնպես ,ինչես ասենք XX դարի սկզբին էր... Սա օրինակի համար եմ ասում,քանի որ գրեռլ եմ կուրսային աշխատանք  ազգագրություն առարկայից ,ուր խոսվում էր ծայրահեղ նիստուկացի մասին

----------


## dvgray

*ivy*
Չեմ մտածում, որ այսպիսի հարց իրականում գոյություն ունի քո համար, հաշվի առնելով քո նախորդ գրառումները, որոնք մեծ հետքրքրությամբ ընթերցել եմ:
Սակայն, քանի որ հայ աղջիկներից մեծ մասի համար իրականում այս հարցը ակտուալ է, ասեմ իմ կարծիքը:
Այն ամենը, ինչ որ *մարդկային է*,  չի կարող ունենալ սեռական պատկանելիության նախապայմաններ: 

Փիլիսոփայության մեջ կա մի տեսակետ, համաձայն որի "կեցությունն է որոշում գիտակցությունը": Եթե ընդհանուր դեպքում սա կիրարկենք անեմ ինչի վրա, ապա իհարկե անհեթեթության կհանգենք: Սակայն կոնկրետ այս դեպքում հարցն կարելի է նայել այս տեսանկյունից:

Ես պատկերացնում եմ, որ հարցը այժմեական է այնքանով, որքանով այն հատվում է հասարակական-քաղաքական կյանքին:

Եվ այսպիսով: Եթե ունես բավականաչափ կրթություն, տրամաբանություն, կամք, հռետորական ձիրք … ապա ինչու՞ ոչ: 
Այսօրվա տեխնիկան և տեխնոլոգիան կնոջը ազատել է իրեն պարտադրված բավականաչափ պրիմիտիվ գործառույթներից ՝ աման լվալ, շոր լվալ,… մարդու ոտքերը լվալ  :Smile: : Հա, հա: Մարդու ոտքերը լվալ: Հլա դեռ մի 50-60 տարի առաջ դա մտնում էր հայաստանաբնակ հայ կնոջ առօրյա պարտականությունների մեջ  :Smile: :

Մի խոսքով, շատ աջ ու ձախ մի նայեք: Սա էն դեպքը չի: Հլա դեռ ավելին: Եթե ուզում եք, որ Հայաստանում մի ինչ որ բան դեպի լավը փոխվի, ապա ոչ մի դեպքում դա մի թողնեք ժամանակի հայ տղամարդուն վրա, որի մեջ էնքան "կեղտոտ արյուն" է հոսում, որ ժամանակ ու համապատասխան թանկարժեք բժշկական սարքավորումներ են պետք դա մաքրելու համար:

Հ.Գ. Միշտ հիշեք, որ հայ տղաները շահախնդրիր են ձեզ "կուխնիից" դուրս չթողնելու համար, քանի որ էտ դեպքում դուք կտեսնեք որ "թագավորը մերկ է  :LOL: " :
Էնպես որ էս դեպքում նրանք ձեզ լավ խորհրդատու չեն կարող լինել: Հասկանում եմ, որ գենետիկորեն բավականին պատասխանատու մարդ եք, բայց որոշումը կայացրեք ինքներտ:
 :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Ինձ համար ակտուալ է այս հարցը այնքանով, որ գտնում եմ՝ իրականում կնոջ ու տղամարդու համար հավասար պայմաններ ստեղծված չեն: Ու խոսքը միայն Հայաստանի մասին չէ: 

Անգամ էստեղ մեր բիզնեսի հոգեբանության դասընթացների ժամանակ  նկատում եմ, որ «զարգացած եվրոպացիները» ամեն անգամ *մենեջեր* ասելիս՝ տղամարդ են պատկերացնում:  Երբ նայում ես, թե կանանց քանի տոկոսն է ղեկավար պաշտոններ զբաղեցնում, ապշում ես... դա մի չնչին թիվ է: 

Ինչ ղեկավար պաշտոն, ինչու եմ հեռու գնում... սովորական աշխատանքի ընդունվելիս անգամ քո գործատուն կարող է քեզ չվերցնել միայն նրա համար, որ դու երիտասարդ կին ես ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ կարող ես շուտով որոշես մայրանալ ու դեկրետի գնալ: Ես ինքս մի անգամ ստացել եմ նման մերժում, դեռ Հայասանում էի այն ժամանակ, բայց գործատուս անգլիացի էր՝ համաշխարհային շատ հայտնի կազմակերպության /անունը չտամ/ գործադիր տնօրեն...

Չի տալիս աշխարհը հավասարության պայմաններ, ինչ էլ որ չխոսեն. ու կնոջը ինչ-որ բանի հասնելու համար /խոսքս իրական բարձունքների մասին է/ քառակի անգամ ավել ջանքեր են պահանջվում, քան տղամարդուն:

----------


## Apsara

> Չի տալիս աշխարհը հավասարության պայմաններ, ինչ էլ որ չխոսեն. ու կնոջը ինչ-որ բանի հասնելու համար /խոսքս իրական բարձունքների մասին է/ քառակի անգամ ավել ջանքեր են պահանջվում, քան տղամարդուն:


Գուցե աշխարհը չի տալիս, բայց խելացի և ձգտում ունեցող կինը վերցնում է, իսկ ես կանանց եմ ճանաչում, որոնք հասել են բարձունքի իրենց ետևում թողնելով տղամարդկանց, գուցե նրանց թվաքանակը շատ չէ, բայց կան: Ամեն ինչ մարդուց է կախված, կոնկրետ ինձ համար առաջինը մարդը մարդ լինի տղամարդ թե կին կապ չունի

----------


## Fantazy

Հավասարություն չի կարող լինել, որովհետև այն բերում է կանաց կողմից իրենց կանացիության կորուստին, իսկ տղամարդկանց կողմից՝ իրենց առնականության: Տղամարդ կին տարբերությունը քիչ-քիչ սկսում է վերանալ և կյանքը վերածվում է ինչ-որ անհեթեթության: 
Ես նկատի չունեմ այն, որ կինը պետք է ծառայի ամուսնուն, կամ հակառակը: Ո՛չ, դա սխալ է, բայց պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ մենք ի սկզբանե տարբեր ենք ստեղծվել ու տարբեր էլ կմնանք:
Երբեմն դրսում քայլում ես ու ինչ-որ անհասկանալի սեռի անձնավորություն ես տեսնում ու այդպես էլ չես հասկանում դա տղա էր թե աղջիկ: Ես համարում եմ որ դա նորմալ չի: Մենք ֆիզիոլոգիապես տարբեր ենք, այդ տարբերությունը ստեղծված է բնության կողմից ու այն, որ մարդիկ փորձում են դա խախտել, բերում է բնության հավասարակշռության խախտմանը, ինչը կարող է կործանարար հետևանքներ ունենալ: :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> Գուցե աշխարհը չի տալիս, բայց խելացի և ձգտում ունեցող կինը վերցնում է, իսկ ես կանանց եմ ճանաչում, որոնք հասել են բարձունքի իրենց ետևում թողնելով տղամարդկանց, գուցե նրանց թվաքանակը շատ չէ, բայց կան: Ամեն ինչ մարդուց է կախված, կոնկրետ ինձ համար առաջինը մարդը մարդ լինի տղամարդ թե կին կապ չունի


Ես չեմ էլ ասում, թե անհնար է... ասում եմ՝ կնոջ համար շատ ավելի դժվար է:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Գուցե աշխարհը չի տալիս, բայց խելացի և ձգտում ունեցող կինը վերցնում է, իսկ ես կանանց եմ ճանաչում, որոնք հասել են բարձունքի իրենց ետևում թողնելով տղամարդկանց, գուցե նրանց թվաքանակը շատ չէ, բայց կան: Ամեն ինչ մարդուց է կախված, կոնկրետ ինձ համար առաջինը մարդը մարդ լինի տղամարդ թե կին կապ չունի


Հարգելի'ս , բնականաբար ոչինչ  չունեմ կարիերիստ կանանց դեմ ,բայց մենք `հայերս,հատկապես սիրում ու գնահատւոմ ենք կնոջ որպես կին , իսկ կինը կին է, իր կանացիությամբ, հնազանդությամբ, համեստությամբ, հոգատարությամբ, ուստի շատ զբաղված կինը չի կարող այդ  բոլոր հատկանիշները ունենալ, արդեն նրա հոգեբանությունը փոխվում է, նրա համար կարևորը դառնում է աշխատանքը , երեխաների խնամքը կարող է մղվել երկրորդ պլան , իսկ եթե կինը պաշտոն է ունենում , նա տանն էլ կարող է կրեն ղեկավար զգալ , քանի որ իշխող , տնօրինող գծերը արդեն նրա մեջ կան:Այս պարագայում ընտանիքում կարգավիճակների փոփոխությունը հնարավոր է դառնում ,անկախ ամուսնու կամքից:
Հ.Գ.
Ամուսինը պարտավոր է կաշվից դուրս գալով ցպահանջ ապահովել ընտանիքին ,իսկ կինը հոգա կենցաղի մասին ,սա է հայ ընտանիքի ներդաշնակությունը:

----------


## Apsara

> Հարգելի'ս , բնականաբար ոչինչ  չունեմ կարիերիստ կանանց դեմ ,բայց մենք `հայերս,հատկապես սիրում ու գնահատւոմ ենք կնոջ որպես կին , իսկ կինը կին է, իր կանացիությամբ, հնազանդությամբ, համեստությամբ, հոգատարությամբ, ուստի շատ զբաղված կինը չի կարող այդ  բոլոր հատկանիշները ունենալ, արդեն նրա հոգեբանությունը փոխվում է, նրա համար կարևորը դառնում է աշխատանքը , երեխաների խնամքը կարող է մղվել երկրորդ պլան , իսկ եթե կինը պաշտոն է ունենում , նա տանն էլ կարող է կրեն ղեկավար զգալ , քանի որ իշխող , տնօրինող գծերը արդեն նրա մեջ կան:Այս պարագայում ընտանիքում կարգավիճակների փոփոխությունը հնարավոր է դառնում ,անկախ ամուսնու կամքից:
> Հ.Գ.
> Ամուսինը պարտավոր է կաշվից դուրս գալով ցպահանջ ապահովել ընտանիքին ,իսկ կինը հոգա կենցաղի մասին ,սա է հայ ընտանիքի ներդաշնակությունը:


Եթե տան կինը կարիերիստ է կամ պաշտոնով է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ տղան պօդկաբլուչնիկ կդառնա այդ կնոջ մոտ, եթե տղայի մեջ չլինի պօդկաբլուչնիկ դառնալու պոտենցիալ:
Խելացի մարդիք ընտանիքում հավասարություն կդնեն, այլ ոչ թե իշխվող և իշխող, ԽԵԼԱՑԻ մարդիք տունն ու դուրսը՝ աշխատանքը, չեն խառնի, դրսի գործերը հոգսերը ու դրսի հետ կապված ամեն բան կթողնեն դռան դիմաց և նոր տուն կմտնեն, այդպես են վարվում իմ ծնողները և իմ ճանաչած ոչ շատ ընտանիքները այդպես կվարվեմ և ես…

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես սպասում է նույնիմաս պատասխան ,քանի որ այլ կերպ չէիր կարող պատասխանել: Ուղղակի  ոչ ոք չի կարող  մի քանի քայլ առաջ հաշվել ,թե ինչպես կլին կյանքում `ի տարբերություն շախմատի :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Ինձ համար ակտուալ է այս հարցը այնքանով, որ գտնում եմ՝ իրականում կնոջ ու տղամարդու համար հավասար պայմաններ ստեղծված չեն: Ու խոսքը միայն Հայաստանի մասին չէ:


Այո, այդպես է: Իսկ եղել է ժամանակ, որ լրիվ հակառակն է եղել  :Wink:   :Smile: : 
Ես լիովին համաձայն եմ *Apsara* հետ, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ պայմմանները չեն տրվում իվերուստ, այլ նվաճվում են ըստ բնության օրենքների:



> Անգամ էստեղ մեր բիզնեսի հոգեբանության դասընթացների ժամանակ  նկատում եմ, որ «զարգացած եվրոպացիները» ամեն անգամ *մենեջեր* ասելիս՝ տղամարդ են պատկերացնում:


Ինչ անես, հազարավոր տարիներով կերտված կաղապարները մի օրում չեն կոտրվում: Ոչինչ. սրան պետք է հանգիստ նայել: Կան բնական պրոցեսներ, որտեղ ոչ մի մահկանացու էլ ոչինչ փոխել չի կարող: 
Հ.Գ. Այստեղ կարծում եմ տեղին է կանայք իրենց շնորհակալությունը հայտնեն մարդկության մեծագույն գիտնական-տեծնոլոգներին. որոնք ստեղծեցին և շարունակում են զարգացնել կանանց հազարամյակներ տևող ազատագրումը /առաջին հեևթին մտավոր/ ստրկությունից:




> Ինչ ղեկավար պաշտոն, ինչու եմ հեռու գնում... սովորական աշխատանքի ընդունվելիս անգամ քո գործատուն կարող է քեզ չվերցնել միայն նրա համար, որ դու երիտասարդ կին ես ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ կարող ես շուտով որոշես մայրանալ ու դեկրետի գնալ: Ես ինքս մի անգամ ստացել եմ նման մերժում, դեռ Հայասանում էի այն ժամանակ, բայց գործատուս անգլիացի էր՝ համաշխարհային շատ հայտնի կազմակերպության /անունը չտամ/ գործադիր տնօրեն...


Իսկ միգուցե իրական պատճառները  եղել են ու՞րիշ, և մատուցվել է մի ընկալելի հերթապահ պատճառաբանությու՞ն   :Wink: :



> Չի տալիս աշխարհը հավասարության պայմաններ, ինչ էլ որ չխոսեն. ու կնոջը ինչ-որ բանի հասնելու համար /խոսքս իրական բարձունքների մասին է/ քառակի անգամ ավել ջանքեր են պահանջվում, քան տղամարդուն:


Միմիայն պահանջվում է անկաղապարված, անկաշկանդ մտածողություն… և մնացած ամեն ինչը, ինչ կպահանջվի տղայից:  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Հարգելի'ս , բնականաբար ոչինչ  չունեմ կարիերիստ կանանց դեմ ,բայց մենք `հայերս,հատկապես սիրում ու գնահատւոմ ենք կնոջ որպես կին , իսկ կինը կին է, իր կանացիությամբ, հնազանդությամբ, համեստությամբ, հոգատարությամբ,


Կներես, բայց մի հարց: Կարող է ոմն Պողոսը սիրում ու գնահատում է իր "կնոջը", որպես "պոլի տրյապկա", կամ "կաստրուլկի կափարիչ", կամ… չասեմ էլ ինչ: 
Հետո ի՞նչ  :Smile: : 

*Թող ման գա, ու գտնի իր համար  համապատասխան "պոլի տրյապկա" ու  "կաստրուլկի կափարիչ": Իսկ մնացածների հետ  Ճիշտ կլինի ոչ բարոյական նոտացիաներ կարդա, ոչ էլ անուն կպցնի:*

Հ.Գ. Պետք է փնտրել, ու կյանքը անպատճառ կպարգևի իրեն էտ հաճույքը: Ինքը անպատճառ կհանդիպի իր "տրյապկին"  :Smile:  … Եվ անշուշտ՝ չաղ, ուրախ ու բախտավոր մի բարձի նրանք  կծերանան: Երջանիկ ծերացում եմ մաղթում  :Smile: :
/լեզուս էլ չի ֆռում ասեմ -"ոչինչ անձնական"  :Blush: /

----------


## Selene

> Ինչ ղեկավար պաշտոն, ինչու եմ հեռու գնում... սովորական աշխատանքի ընդունվելիս անգամ քո գործատուն կարող է քեզ չվերցնել միայն նրա համար, որ դու երիտասարդ կին ես ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ կարող ես շուտով որոշես մայրանալ ու դեկրետի գնալ:


Ես ինքս ականատես եմ եղել նման դեպքի երեք ամիս առաջ: Աշխատանքը շատ սովորական ֆինանսական ոլորտի աշխատանք էր՝ առանց յուրահատուկ պահանջների, որն ի սկզբանե ես էլ կցանկանայի ունենալ, բայց քանի որ ինձ ծանոթներիցս մեկն ասել էր, որ իրենք աղջիկ աշխատող չեն ուզում, ընդ որում պատճառաբանություն չկար, չեն ուզում և վերջ, ես էլ չդիմեցի, որովհետև անիմաստ էր դիմելս: Բայց ներկա էի բաժնի պետի ու մի աշխատողի խոսակցությանը, երբ հայտնել էին, որ վերոնշյալ պաշտոնի համար մի աղջիկ պետք է գա հարցազրույցի, ու, գիտե՞ք բաժնի պետն ինչ ասեց.« Ոնց գա, էնպես էլ կգնա, էնքան խառնիխուռն ու կողմնակի հարցեր տանք, որ ինքն էլ համաձայնի մեր՝ իրեն գործի չընդունելու հետ :Jpit: »: Ես ուղղակի ապշել էի :Shok: 
Այսինքն տվյալ դեպքում ուրիշ ոչ մի ելք չկար այդ գործն ունենալու, որքան էլ որ աղջիկը նախաձեռնող, խելացի, ու իր գործի գիտակ լիներ :Ok: 
Իրոք որ 



> Ինչ անես, հազարավոր տարիներով կերտված կաղապարները մի օրում չեն կոտրվում:


Բայց մերժելուց առաջ գործատուները պիտի մի քիչ էլ մտածեն, որ գուցե իրենց լավագույն կադրերին հենց այդ վայրկյանին կորցրեցին` վաղուց արդեն նավթալինի բուրմունք ունեցող մտածողության պատճառով :Ok: 

*Հ.Գ.* Կինը երբևէ ընտանիքում լիդեր է ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ նա բարձր պաշտոն ունի, այլ որովհետև 1. նրա էությունն է այդպիսին, անգամ եթե խոհանոցից դուրս չգա, 2. միգուցե ընտանիքն իրո՞ք ունի տան գլխավորի պակաս :Think: 
*Հ.Գ.2.* Հ.Գ.-ում գրված մտքիս, ինչպես նաև այս թեմայում արված  մի քանի գրառումների վերաբերյալ ակումբի տարբեր բաժիններում կան համապատասխան թեմաներ :Wink:  :Ok:

----------


## Herates

Այն, ինչ վերաբերում է աշխատանքի մեջ նշված տարբերություններին, կարծում եմ և' տղաները, և աղջիկները բավականին տհաճ միջադեպերի են հանդիպում: Այ օրինակ, դիմել էի մի հետաքրքող աշխատանքի համար... երբ սիրունացած, կոստըումով գնաի հարցազրւյցի, մինչ մտնելս մի աղջիկ մոտեցավ` երկար ոտքերով, արտահայտիչ գեղեցկությունով օժտված, հետաքրքրվելու համար, թե արդյոք ես ել եմ այդ պաշտոնի համար դիմել... Դե իմանալով որ այդպես է, գնաց, մի փոքր միջանցքներում "ֆռֆռաց", ու չդիմացավ, եկավ, ասեց որ տնօրենն իրեն արդեն հավանել է, ու պատրաստվում է նրան ընդունել... Դե չուղեցա զայրույթս ցույց տալ, բայց չդիմացա, մի երկու բառ ասացի երեսին մոտավորապես հետևյալ բեվանդակությամբ` կներեք արտահայտությանս համար "Դե բնական ա, որ իմ փռչոտ ոտքերը հաստատ չէր հավանի"... Դրանից հետո առանձնապես հետաքրքիր բան չեղավ, մի երկու հոգի կարգին ծիծիաղեցին, և այլն և այլն... բայց հետո իմացել եմ, որ հենց իրեն էլ ընդունել են... կաին նաև բաաավականին խելացի աղջիկներ, որոնք եթե ընդունվեին, թերևս այդքան ցավ չէի ապրի մեր գեղեցկադեմ իրականությունից...
Ամեն դեպքում դուխներդ մի  գցեք, վստահ եմ որ դեր շատ հնարավորություն կունենաք ձեր իսկ սրտին մոտ աշխատանք գտնելու...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
> 
> Կներես, բայց մի հարց: Կարող է ոմն Պողոսը սիրում ու գնահատում է իր "կնոջը", որպես "պոլի տրյապկա", կամ "կաստրուլկի կափարիչ", կամ… չասեմ էլ ինչ: 
> Հետո ի՞նչ : 
> 
> *Թող ման գա, ու գտնի իր համար  համապատասխան "պոլի տրյապկա" ու  "կաստրուլկի կափարիչ": Իսկ մնացածների հետ  Ճիշտ կլինի ոչ բարոյական նոտացիաներ կարդա, ոչ էլ անուն կպցնի:*
> 
> Հ.Գ. Պետք է փնտրել, ու կյանքը անպատճառ կպարգևի իրեն էտ հաճույքը: Ինքը անպատճառ կհանդիպի իր "տրյապկին"  … Եվ անշուշտ՝ չաղ, ուրախ ու բախտավոր մի բարձի նրանք  կծերանան: Երջանիկ ծերացում եմ մաղթում :
> /լեզուս էլ չի ֆռում ասեմ -"ոչինչ անձնական" /



ՆԱԽ ,ես ոչ մեկին անուն չկպցրեցի` ի տարբերություն քեզ ,քանի որ ես իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնում ,իսկ դու քո կարծիքը շատ գռեհիկ ես արտահայտում ,եթե կարծում ես ,որ նման կանայք ,ովքեր իրենց նվիրում են ընտանիքին <<տրյապակա >> են ուրեմն դու ՄԵԾ սխալ կարծիք ունես ,:
Զգույշ եղիր համեմատություններումդ ու արտահայտություններիդ մեջ:

----------


## Erevan

> Ձեր կարծիքով, բացի ֆիզիկական տարբերություններից, ի՞նչ էական տարբերություններ կան տղամարդու և կնոջ միջև վարքի, աշխարհընկալման, զգացմունքների, սովորությունների և այլնի տեսակետից։ Արդյո՞ք այդպիսի էական բնածին տարբերությունները շատ են։  Արդյո՞ք դրանց մեծ մասը ավելի շուտ պարզապես ապրելակերպի, հասարակության ազդեցության, կաղապարների ու արտաքին աշխարհի կողմից պարտադրված, հետևաբար որոշ առումով արհեստական բարոյական նորմերի հետևանք չեն։ 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, մեր ֆորումի աղջիկներ և տղաներ։ 
> Եթե կարող եք, այդպիսի տարբերությունների կոնկրետ օրինակներ բերեք։


Ես մտածում եմ ,որ այդ տարբերությունները ասելը համարժեք է <<Ինչ են ուզում կանայք ?>> հարցի  պատասխանին,

----------


## Tig

Ցավալի կլիներ, եթե մենք տարբեր չլինեինք :Smile:

----------


## Janita Hero

Նման ենք նրանով որ մարդ ենք, իսկ տարբեր նրանով, որ տարբեր ֆունկցիոնալություններ ունենք։ 

Չեմ սիրում,երբ ասում են՝«տղամարդն է կարևորը»։ Իրականում եթե նայելու լինենք պատմությանը կտեսնենք, որ առաջներում  մարդկանց մտային կարողությունների , ինտելեկտի թերզարգացվածությունն ու տղամարդու ուժի առաջնայնությանն  էր պատճառ այսօրինակ պատմական զարգացման, իսկ հիմա գրեթե բոլորը զարգացած են ու առաջնայնության հարցը դրվել ա աըլ հարթության վրա…

Իսկ որ կանայք չեն կարողացել լումա ունենալ մարդու զարգացման գործում,ըստ որոշ պնդումների, պատճառն այն է, որ կինը զբաղված ա եղել տղամարդուն մարդկային պայմաններով ապահովելով………

Իրականում,ըստ իս, կյանքի նպատակը իրար օգնելով բարձրանալն ա ու հաջողություն կարող է լինել հավասարության դեպքում։

Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար ։  :Smile:

----------


## Tig

> Ես մտածում եմ ,որ այդ տարբերությունները ասելը համարժեք է <<Ինչ են ուզում կանայք ?>> հարցի  պատասխանին,


Ես կարծում եմ կանայք ավելի լավ գիտեն թե ինչ են ուզում քան տղամարդիկ, ուղղակի տղամարդիկ ավելի տրամաբանական են արտահայտվում քան կանայք:

Մի բան էլ մեր նմանության մասին, չեմ հիշում թե մեծերից ով է ասել, տղամարդիկ և կանայք նման եմ միայն նրանով, որ երկուսն էլ չեն վստահում կանանց :Smile: 
Իմ կարծիքով շատ խորը միտք է, չնայաց ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ այնպիսի կանանց, որոնց շատ ու շատ ավելի կվստահեի քան թե որոշ տղամարդկանց…

----------


## Narinfinity

> Իրականում,ըստ իս, կյանքի նպատակը իրար օգնելով բարձրանալն ա ու հաջողություն կարող է լինել հավասարության դեպքում։
> 
> Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար ։


Շնորհակալություն, որ միասնությունն ես մատնացույց արել, քանի որ
առանց իրար ոչինչ չէր ստացվի կնոջ և տղամարդու միջև:
Բայց կոջը կարելի է գովերգել ու մեծարել, նա գլուխգործոց է էակների մեջ... :Wink:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Կին  և  տղամարդ, բոլորովին  տարբեր էակներ,   ::}: ի՞նչ գիտենք մենք նրանց մասին, նրանց  ուղեղի տարբերության, հնարավորությունների և զարգացվածության մասին: Որ սեռն է ավելի հին և հիմնական համարվում:  Միթե՞ տղամարդու գլխուղեղի  զանգվածը մեծ լինելով կնոջ գլխուղեղի զանգվածից, համարվում է ավելի զարգացած: Փորձենք պարզաբանել, թե այդ 100 գրամ տարբերությունը ինչ-որ բան փոխու՞մ է, թե՞ ոչ:  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Կին  և  տղամարդ, բոլորովին  տարբեր էակներ,  ի՞նչ գիտենք մենք նրանց մասին, նրանց  ուղեղի տարբերության, հնարավորությունների և զարգացվածության մասին: Որ սեռն է ավելի հին և հիմնական համարվում:  Միթե՞ տղամարդու գլխուղեղի  զանգվածը մեծ լինելով կնոջ գլխուղեղի զանգվածից, համարվում է ավելի զարգացած: Փորձենք պարզաբանել, թե այդ 100 գրամ տարբերությունը ինչ-որ բան փոխու՞մ է, թե՞ ոչ:


Չեմ կարծում, որ այդ 100 գրամը էական է։ Կնոջ եւ տղամարդու ուղեղների տարբերությունը իմ կարծիքով գալիս է ոչ թե այդ 100 գրամից, այլ դրանց` տարբեր ձեւերով «ծրագրավորված» լինելուց։ Կինը, ի տարբերություն տղամարդու, կատարում է (նախատեսված է, որ կատարի) մի շատ ծանր գործ` ծննդաբերություն։ Կարծում եմ Աստված (կամ բնությունը` ինչպես  կուզեք) կնոջ մեջ դրել է հիմնականում երեխա ծննդաբերելու, դաստիարակելու եւ այլնի բնազդերը, այդ պատճառով մեղմ ասած ցանկալի չէ կնոջ վրա դնել այլ տիպի պարտականություն։ Տղամարդիկ այդ բնազդերից շատ ավելի թույլ են։

Մի անգամ նայեցի մի հաղորդում. վերցնում են տարբեր կանանց, աչքեը կապում են, ու հերթով բոլորի երեխաներին տալիս են յուրաքանչյուր կնոջը։ Հետաքրքիր այն էր, որ գրե թե բոլոր կանայք իրենց երեխաներին հոտով ճանաչեցին։ Նույն փորձը արվել է նայեւ հայրերի հետ, բայց գրե թե ոչ մի հայր իր երեխային չի ճանաչել։

Իհարկե միաժամանակ կան բաներ, որ կինը չի կարող անել այնքան հաջող, որքան տղամարդը։ Եթե նկատել եք` մարդկությանը հայտնի գրե թե բոլոր գիտնականները, երաժիշտները, եւ այլները տղամարդիկ են։

Միաժամանակ չեմ ընդունում նաեւ այն կարծիքը, որ կանայք պետք է միայն երեխա դաստիարակեն, աման լվան ու նման բաներ։ Կարծում եմ կանայք կարող են անել գրե թե ամեն ինչ, պարզապես նրանք չպետք է իրենց կյանքը նվիրեն մի այնպիսի գործի, որը իրենց մայրական բնազդները կարող է ճնշել։

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Հավասարաչափ զարգացած էակներ են, :Smile:  բայց շատ տարբեր են և տարբեր կերպ են ընկալում աշխարհը, այո կնոջ մոտ զարգացած է բնազդը, ինտուիցիան, էմոցիոնալ է, և ավելի հին է կնոջ սեռը,  իքս քրոմոսոմը ավելի քան 84000 տարի հին է  իգրեկ քրոմոսոմից: Կնոջ սեռը համարվում է արժեքավորը և հիմնակաը: Այո մարդկությանը հայտնի գիտնականները, երաժիշտները, նկարիչները 90% տղամարդիկ են, քանի որ կնոջ 70% ընտրում է ընտանիքը, իսկ տղամարդու 70% աշխատանքը:

----------


## Rammstein

> Հավասարաչափ զարգացած էակներ են, բայց շատ տարբեր են և տարբեր կերպ են ընկալում աշխարհը, այո կնոջ մոտ զարգացած է բնազդը, ինտուիցիան, էմոցիոնալ է, և ավելի հին է կնոջ սեռը,  իքս քրոմոսոմը ավելի քան 84000 տարի հին է  իգրեկ քրոմոսոմից: Կնոջ սեռը համարվում է արժեքավորը և հիմնակաը: Այո մարդկությանը հայտնի գիտնականները, երաժիշտները, նկարիչները 90% տղամարդիկ են, քանի որ կնոջ 70% ընտրում է ընտանիքը, իսկ տղամարդու 70% աշխատանքը:


Կան կանայք, որ ընտրում են ոչ թե ընտանիքը այլ աշխատանքը։ Բայց ասեմ, որ ցավոք սրտի դա լավ հետեւանքներ չի ունենում։ Ես գիտեմ մի քանի չամուսնացած կանաց, որ իրենց նվիրել են գիտության։ Հիմա, երբ նրանք արդեն բավականին մեծ տարիքում են, կարող եմ վստահորեն ասել, որ նրանց մոտ «не все дома»` խելքները թռցրել են։  :Sad: 

Ու ընդհանրապես, ես համարում եմ, որ բոլոր իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները պետք է ամուսնանան։ Չամուսնացած եւ մեծ տարիքի «օրիորդների» մոտ հիմնականում հանդիպում են աննորնալ հոգեկան երեւույթներ։ Իհարկե կան նաեւ բացառություններ։

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Կան կանայք, որ ընտրում են ոչ թե ընտանիքը այլ աշխատանքը։ Բայց ասեմ, որ ցավոք սրտի դա լավ հետեւանքներ չի ունենում։ Ես գիտեմ մի քանի չամուսնացած կանաց, որ իրենց նվիրել են գիտության։ Հիմա, երբ նրանք արդեն բավականին մեծ տարիքում են, կարող եմ վստահորեն ասել, որ նրանց մոտ «не все дома»` խելքները թռցրել են։ 
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, ես համարում եմ, որ բոլոր իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչները պետք է ամուսնանան։ Չամուսնացած եւ մեծ տարիքի «օրիորդների» մոտ հիմնականում հանդիպում են աննորնալ հոգեկան երեւույթներ։ Իհարկե կան նաեւ բացառություններ։


Համամիտ եմ, կնոջ առաքելությունը մարդկությանը պահպանելն է :Smile:  Կնոջ դերը ավելի մեծ է,  :Smile: թե աշխարհում, թե երեխաների դաստյարակության մեջ: Ստատիստիկայով աշխարհում խելացի կին ավելի շատ կա, քան խելացի տղամարդ, բայց շատ խելացի տղամարդիկ ավելի շատ են, քան շատ խելացի կանայք, ինչպես գիտենք նոբելյան մրցանակակիրների 97% տղամարդիկ են, բայց միակ կինը, որ ստացել է կրկնակի նոբելյան մրցանակ`որ ոչ մի տղամարդ դեռ այդ բարձունքը չի նվաճել, դա Մ. Կյուրին է, և միակ դինաստիան է համարվում, նրա դուստրը նույնպես նոբելյան է ստացել: Սրանից կարելիա եզրակացնել, որ կանայք ունենալով ընտանիք, խելք և աշխատասիրություն կարող են շատ բաների հասնել:

----------


## Rammstein

> Համամիտ եմ, կնոջ առաքելությունը մարդկությանը պահպանելն է Կնոջ դերը ավելի մեծ է, թե աշխարհում, թե երեխաների դաստյարակության մեջ: Ստատիստիկայով աշխարհում խելացի կին ավելի շատ կա, քան խելացի տղամարդ, բայց շատ խելացի տղամարդիկ ավելի շատ են, քան շատ խելացի կանայք, ինչպես գիտենք նոբելյան մրցանակակիրների 97% տղամարդիկ են, բայց միակ կինը, որ ստացել է կրկնակի նոբելյան մրցանակ`որ ոչ մի տղամարդ դեռ այդ բարձունքը չի նվաճել, դա Մ. Կյուրին է, և միակ դինաստիան է համարվում, նրա դուստրը նույնպես նոբելյան է ստացել: Սրանից կարելիա եզրակացնել, որ կանայք ունենալով ընտանիք, խելք և աշխատասիրություն կարող են շատ բաների հասնել:


Չի կարելի ասել, թե ում դերն է մեծ։

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իրոք որ շատ տարբեր են կինն ու տղամարդը :Smile:  
Նույն բանը տղամարդը այլ կերպ կարող է ընկալել,կինը այլ կերպ… :Wink:  
Բայց երկուսին միավորում է մի բան` երկուսն էլ մարդ արարած են.....

----------

Jarre (26.01.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Իրոք որ շատ տարբեր են կինն ու տղամարդը 
> Նույն բանը տղամարդը այլ կերպ կարող է ընկալել,կինը այլ կերպ… 
> Բայց երկուսին միավորում է մի բան` երկուսն էլ մարդ արարած են.....


Նույնիսկ  կնոջ արցունքի ֆորմուլան տարբերվում է տղամարդու արցունքի ֆորմուլայից:  :Cray: Իսկ գիտեիք, որ մազի մեջ որոշ քանակությամբ ոսկի է պարունակվում, կանանց մոտ 8 անգամ  ավել է ոսկու քանակությունը: Կնոջ ուղեղի աջ կիսագունդն է զարգացած, իսկ տղամարդու մոտ ձախը, դրա համար է կնոջ հագուստը աջից ձախ կոճկվում, իսկ տղամարդունը` հակառակը: Ձախ կիսագունդ`տղամարդու մոտ, լոգիկա, վճռականություն, գործողություն, որոշում,  իսկ աջը, կնոջ մոտ, էմոցիա, զգացմունք, մեղմություն...

----------


## Rammstein

> Նույնիսկ  կնոջ արցունքի ֆորմուլան տարբերվում է տղամարդու արցունքի ֆորմուլայից: Իսկ գիտեիք, որ մազի մեջ որոշ քանակությամբ ոսկի է պարունակվում, կանանց մոտ 8 անգամ  ավել է ոսկու քանակությունը: Կնոջ ուղեղի աջ կիսագունդն է զարգացած, իսկ տղամարդու մոտ ձախը, դրա համար է կնոջ հագուստը աջից ձախ կոճկվում, իսկ տղամարդունը` հակառակը: Ձախ կիսագունդ`տղամարդու մոտ, լոգիկա, վճռականություն, գործողություն, որոշում,  իսկ աջը, կնոջ մոտ, էմոցիա, զգացմունք, մեղմություն...


Ես ձախլիկ եմ, ուստի իմ մոտ աջ կիսագունդն է զարգացած։  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Դեկադա

> *KGD-ի* խոսքերից  
> Կին և տղամարդ, բոլորովին տարբեր էակներ, ի՞նչ գիտենք մենք նրանց մասին, նրանց ուղեղի տարբերության, հնարավորությունների և զարգացվածության մասին: Որ սեռն է ավելի հին և հիմնական համարվում: Միթե՞ տղամարդու գլխուղեղի զանգվածը մեծ լինելով կնոջ գլխուղեղի զանգվածից, համարվում է ավելի զարգացած: Փորձենք պարզաբանել, թե այդ 100 գրամ տարբերությունը ինչ-որ բան փոխու՞մ է, թե՞ ոչ:


Էտ 100գ. կարծում  եմ  էտքան  էլ  էական  չի:Ուղղակի  մայր  բնությունիը  տղամարդուն  օժտել  է առնականությամբ, ուժով իսկ  կնոջը  ավելի  քնքուշ  ու  էմոցիոնալ// սա  զուտ  իմ  սուբյեկտիվ  կարծիքնա//:Կանայք  ավելի  զգացմունքային  են, կարողանում  են  ստել  ավելի  լավ  քան  տղամարդիկ: Նրանք  ավելի  նրբանկատ  ու  ուշադիր  են  ամուսինների  նկատմամբ ու  երեխաների  դաստիարակության  հարցում:Մի  խոսքով  կանայք  էլ ավելի « տնային » են, ինչքան  էլ  որ  աշխատանք  ունենան`  նրանց  համար  առաջնայինը  ընտանիքն  է, իսկ  տղամարդու  վրա դրված է  ընտանիքը  կերակրելու , պաշտպանելու  հիմնական  հոգսը:Իմ  կարծիքով  կանայք  ավելի  պատասխանատու  են, չնայած, որ տղամարդը  ավելի  է  հակված  ճիշտ  որոշումներ  ընդունելուն//էսպես  ասած  սառը  դատողություն  ունեն//:Տղամարդը  սիրում  է ինքնագովերգով  զբաղվի, իսկ  կինը  ավելի  շատ  ժամանակը  տրամադրում  է  ուրիշների  կյանքը  քննարկելով :Tongue: 

Բայց  էս ամենի  հետ  միասին  նրանք  անփոխարինելի  են, էնպես  որ  պահեք  ու  պահպանեք  իրար: :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (11.01.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ «Քիմիա և կենսաբանություն» բաժնում վերջերս բացված «Կին և տղամարդ» թեման միացվել է այս՝ վաղուց գոյություն ունեցող թեմային։ Թեմայի առանձին գոյությունը կարող էր արդարացված լինել թերևս միայն գիտական բաժնում բացված լինելու հանգամանքով, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ այնտեղ էլ քննարկումները, փաստորեն, ոչնչով չէին տարբերվում արդեն գոյություն ունեցող թեմայի քննարկումներից, այսինքն՝ առանձնապես գիտական հիմնավորումներ ու փաստարկներ չկային (համենայնդեպս, ոչ ավել, քան առաջին թեմայում), նույն բնույթի առանձին թեմայի գոյությունն իմաստ չուներ։ Ցանկության դեպքում այստեղ էլ կարելի է բերել գիտական հիմնավորումներ, դրանք այս թեմայում էլ միանգամայն տեղին կլինեն։ Իսկ գիտությանը նվիրված բաժինները թող մնան համապատասխան թեմաների համար։*

----------


## Jarre

Կինը ունի հատկություններ, որ եթե հազար տղամարդ իրար կողք շարես չեն կարող այդ հատկությունները դրսևորեն, նույնն էլ տղամարդն ունի հատկություններ, որ չունեն կանայք։  Այսպիսով գալիս ենք բոլորիս ծանոթ, դարերով եկած ճշմարտությանը. տղամարդը և կինը *լրացնում* են միմյանց։  Երկուսն էլ անգին են ու աննման  :Wink:

----------

Բարձրահասակ (27.01.2009), Սելավի (27.01.2009)

----------


## Jarre

МУЖЧИНЫ С МАРСА, ЖЕНЩИНЫ С ВЕНЕРЫ
http://www.psylib.ukrweb.net/books/greyj01/index.htm
Ժողովուրդ շատ հետաքրքիր գիրք է, հետաքրքիր տվյալներով և փաստերով :Hands Up:

----------


## El Tango

Պատմամշակութային գործոնը մեծ նշանակություն ունի սեռային դերերի բովանդակության հարցում բայց կազմաբնախոսական գործոնը ևս չի կարելի անտեսել։

----------

dvgray (22.02.2009), Lion (23.02.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Պատմամշակութային գործոնը մեծ նշանակություն ունի սեռային դերերի բովանդակության հարցում բայց կազմաբնախոսական գործոնը ևս չի կարելի անտեսել։


իսկ քաղաքատնտեսակա՞ն  գործոնը  :Xeloq: 
բա կենցաղաբարեկամականը՞  :Think: 
 :LOL:

----------


## El Tango

Գիտեք լիովին համամիտ եմ ձեզ հետ՜ մեծ տարիքի չամուսնացած տղամարդկանց մոտ էլ ամեն ինչ այնքան էլ նորմալ չէ՜ ընդհանրապես մեծ հարց է 
չեն ամուսնանում ու դրա հետևանքով են հոգեբանական պրոբլեմները սկսվում՜
թե հոգեբանական խնդիրներ կան այդ պատճառով են մենակ մնում մարդիկ
երկու սեռերն էլ՜ ընդգծեմ

----------


## Moon

> Ձեր կարծիքով, բացի ֆիզիկական տարբերություններից, ի՞նչ էական տարբերություններ կան տղամարդու և կնոջ միջև վարքի, աշխարհընկալման, զգացմունքների, սովորությունների և այլնի տեսակետից։ Արդյոք այդպիսի էական բնածին տարբերությունները շա՞տ են։  Արդյո՞ք դրանց մեծ մասը ավելի շուտ պարզապես ապրելակերպի, հասարակության ազդեցության, կաղապարների ու արտաքին աշխարհի կողմից պարտադրված, հետևաբար որոշ առումով արհեստական բարոյական նորմերի հետևանք չեն։ 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, մեր ֆորումի աղջիկներ և տղաներ։ 
> Եթե կարող եք, այդպիսի տարբերությունների կոնկրետ օրինակներ բերեք։


չգիտեմ, թե ողջ թեմայում ինչ եք խոսել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ տղամարդիկ շարժվում են բնազդով, դե մեծ մասը, իսկ կանայք խելքով
սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք ա

----------


## dvgray

> չգիտեմ, թե ողջ թեմայում ինչ եք խոսել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ տղամարդիկ շարժվում են բնազդով, դե մեծ մասը, իսկ կանայք խելքով
> սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք ա


 :LOL:  կարճ ասած տղամանրդը եղջերավոր կենդանի ա, իսկ կինը բարձրագույն մատերիա հա՞  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

ivy (22.02.2009), Jarre (10.03.2009), Դեկադա (23.02.2009)

----------


## El Tango

Շատ սիրելի անդամ պատմամշակութայինը իրենում ներառում է այդ քո նշած իսկ քաղաքատնտեսակա՞ն գործոնը 
բա կենցաղաբարեկամականը՞ հասկանալի է
իսկ այն որ տղամարդը անատոմիական առումով տարբերվում է կնոջից դա ժխտել կարծում եմ հնարավոր չէխ համամիտ չես
և հենց այդ չնչին անատոմիական պահն էլ  :LOL:  որոշում է վարքային շատ պահեր

----------


## Moon

> կարճ ասած տղամանրդը եղջերավոր կենդանի ա, իսկ կինը բարձրագույն մատերիա հա՞


հմմմ, ես տենց բան չեմ ասել....լօլ...փաստորեն քո կարծիքը հենց դա՞ է :LOL:

----------


## El Tango

dvgray- տաղանդավոր մտքեր ես արտահայտում բան չունեմ ասելու

----------


## dvgray

> Շատ սիրելի անդամ պատմամշակութայինը իրենում ներառում է այդ քո նշած իսկ քաղաքատնտեսակա՞ն գործոնը 
> բա կենցաղաբարեկամականը՞ հասկանալի է
> իսկ այն որ տղամարդը անատոմիական առումով տարբերվում է կնոջից դա ժխտել կարծում եմ հնարավոր չէխ համամիտ չես
> և հենց այդ չնչին անատոմիական պահն էլ  որոշում է վարքային շատ պահեր


 :LOL:  բայց էտ պատմամշակույթայինը ինչ՞ կապ ունի: վերջին հաշվով սեքսի թունդ պահին բոլորը նունն *բանն* են անում, լինի Սոմալի թե Անգլիայի թագուհի  :LOL: 
տղեն իր գործը/աշխատանքը, աղջիկը իրա հաճույքը/կայֆը  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> չգիտեմ, թե ողջ թեմայում ինչ եք խոսել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ տղամարդիկ շարժվում են բնազդով, դե մեծ մասը, իսկ կանայք խելքով
> սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք ա





> հմմմ, ես տենց բան չեմ ասել....լօլ...փաստորեն քո կարծիքը հենց դա՞ է


Moon ջան, էլ ասելը ո՞նց է լինում:  :Smile:

----------

dvgray (23.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (23.02.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray- տաղանդավոր մտքեր ես արտահայտում բան չունեմ ասելու


կնոջը գոհացնելը իսկական տղամարդու իրական պռիզվանին ա /ներող, հայերեն էս բառը չգիտեմ /  :Smile:

----------


## El Tango

:Smile:  ես նոր եմ ծնվել ու իմ տեղեկությունները այդ առումով ամենաթարմն են :Hands Up:

----------


## dvgray

> հմմմ, ես տենց բան չեմ ասել....լօլ...փաստորեն քո կարծիքը հենց դա՞ է


ոնց  :Shok:  էլի՞ խաբեց իգականը արականին  :Sad:   :LOL:

----------


## El Tango

Սիրելի dvgray- 
Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ սեքսի ժամանակ նույն բաներն են անում՜ բայց Հայաստանում օրինակ այդ սեքսին հասնելու դրա նախապատրաստական պահը՜ խիստ տարբերվում է օր. Ֆրանսիայից
Էլ չեմ ասում որ եղել է մայրիշխանության ու հայրիշխանության շրջանխ ու բազմայրություն և բազմակնություն
եթե բազմայրությունը չհասկանաս ասեմ՜ նախապես ներող  :Tongue:  որ դա երբ  կինը ունի մի լայն ընտրություն :LOL:

----------


## El Tango

հիշեցնեմ էլի հայտնի անեկդոտը ՙՙմարմնի մասերի ժողովի մասինՙՙ  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սիրելի dvgray- 
> Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ սեքսի ժամանակ նույն բաներն են անում՜ բայց Հայաստանում օրինակ այդ սեքսին հասնելու դրա նախապատրաստական պահը՜ խիստ տարբերվում է *օր. Ֆրանսիայից*
> Էլ չեմ ասում որ եղել է մայրիշխանության ու հայրիշխանության շրջանխ ու բազմայրություն և բազմակնություն
> եթե բազմայրությունը չհասկանաս ասեմ՜ նախապես ներող  որ դա երբ  կինը ունի մի լայն ընտրություն


Էհ, տենց ընդամենը ասում են… :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Սիրելի dvgray- 
> Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ սեքսի ժամանակ նույն բաներն են անում՜ բայց Հայաստանում օրինակ այդ սեքսին հասնելու դրա նախապատրաստական պահը՜ խիստ տարբերվում է օր. Ֆրանսիայից
> Էլ չեմ ասում որ եղել է մայրիշխանության ու հայրիշխանության շրջանխ ու բազմայրություն և բազմակնություն
> եթե բազմայրությունը չհասկանաս ասեմ՜ նախապես ներող  որ դա երբ  կինը ունի մի լայն ընտրություն


այսինքն սիրելի Պադշիյ  Հրեշտակս, դուրս ա գալիս, որ բազմայրությունը դա ընտրության լայն հնարավորությունն ա հա՞  :Xeloq: 
իսկ երբ որ հայրն ա ընտրում, այսինքն բազհայրություն ա հա՞  :LOL:

----------

murmushka (23.02.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> հիշեցնեմ էլի հայտնի անեկդոտը ՙՙմարմնի մասերի ժողովի մասինՙՙ


արի զրուցարան պատմի էլի՞   :Smile:

----------


## Moon

> Moon ջան, էլ ասելը ո՞նց է լինում:


 :LOL: լավ թեթև տարեք




> ոնց  էլի՞ խաբեց իգականը արականին


էդ հետևությա՞ն ես եկել փաստորեն

----------


## El Tango

Ֆրոյդի բոլոր ասածները շատ ճիշտ են ուղղակի տարբեր մարդիկ դրանք տարբեր կերպ են ընկալում

----------


## El Tango

Ես նոր եմ ծնվել ու չգիտեմ է զրուցարան ոնց են գալիսխ պետք է հարցնեմ

----------


## dvgray

> Ֆրոյդի բոլոր ասածները շատ ճիշտ են ուղղակի տարբեր մարդիկ դրանք տարբեր կերպ են ընկալում


գիտես՞
ֆրոյդի կամ ֆրեյդի կամ ֆրիդի կամ ֆ-ով ում կուզես ասած ճիշտ բառերը ասում ա նաև շամշադինի Չինչին գյուղից Վազգեն պապը: ու իմիջայլոց շատ ավելի հասկանալի ու պատկերավոր լեզվով ա ասում էտ ամենը  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------

Kita (23.02.2009), Tig (14.05.2009), Լուսաբեր (23.02.2009), ԿԳԴ (23.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. մի կնոջ ու մի տղամարդու թեմայից դուրս զրույցային մի շարք գրառումներ ջնջվել են:*

----------


## Katka

> Ձեր կարծիքով, բացի ֆիզիկական տարբերություններից, ի՞նչ էական տարբերություններ կան տղամարդու և կնոջ միջև վարքի, աշխարհընկալման, զգացմունքների, սովորությունների և այլնի տեսակետից։ Արդյոք այդպիսի էական բնածին տարբերությունները շա՞տ են։  Արդյո՞ք դրանց մեծ մասը ավելի շուտ պարզապես ապրելակերպի, հասարակության ազդեցության, կաղապարների ու արտաքին աշխարհի կողմից պարտադրված, հետևաբար որոշ առումով արհեստական բարոյական նորմերի հետևանք չեն։ 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, մեր ֆորումի աղջիկներ և տղաներ։ 
> Եթե կարող եք, այդպիսի տարբերությունների կոնկրետ օրինակներ բերեք։


Տղամարդն ու կինը, իմ կարծիքով, լրացնում են իրար: Այսինքն, եթե մեկը ենթադրում է առնականություն, մյուսը` նրբություն: Եթե մեկը ենթադրում է պաշտպանություն, մյուսը` օջախ: Եթե մեկը ենթադրում է համառ պայքար, մյուսը` զիջողականություն: Բոլոր առումներով և զգացմունքների, և սովորությունների առումով լրացնող են, տարբեր, բայց լրացնող: 
Հասարակության ազդեցության, կաղապարների ու արտաքին աշխարհի կողմից պարտադրված, հետևաբար որոշ առումով արհեստական բարոյական նորմերի հետևանքով այդ տարբերությունները մոռացվում են, շատ հաճախ դառնում են նույնը և սկսում իրար հակասել ու վանել:  :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

> Տղամարդն ու կինը, իմ կարծիքով, լրացնում են իրար:


Եվ փոխադարձաբար անպայման կրում մյուսի որոշ հատկանաիշներ:


Եթե բնությանը չհակասենք, հարմոնիկ խառնուրդ է ստացվում

----------


## Katka

> Եվ փոխադարձաբար անպայման կրում մյուսի *որոշ* հատկանաիշներ:
> 
> 
> Եթե բնությանը չհակասենք, հարմոնիկ խառնուրդ է ստացվում


Համամիտ եմ, լրացման արդյունքը պետք է հարմոնիան լինի, միայն թե *որոշը* այստեղ շատ կարևոր է :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

Տղամարդը ավելի խելքով է :Wink: 
եթե կանայք համաձայն չեն, թող թաք մի հատ կին գիտնականի անուն ասեն :Xeloq: 
Հանկարծ ինձ սխալ չհասկանաք ես չեմ ասում թե կանայք անխելք են, ընդհակառակը կինը հաճախ ավելի ճիշտ է դատում քան տղամարդը: Բայց այս աշխարհում տղամարդիք են, դոցենտներ, պռոֆեսորներ, գիտնականներ և այլն:

----------

T!gran (14.05.2009)

----------


## cold skin

> Տղամարդը ավելի խելքով է
> եթե կանայք համաձայն չեն, թող թաք մի հատ կին գիտնականի անուն ասեն
> Հանկարծ ինձ սխալ չհասկանաք ես չեմ ասում թե կանայք անխելք են, ընդհակառակը կինը հաճախ ավելի ճիշտ է դատում քան տղամարդը: Բայց այս աշխարհում տղամարդիք են, դոցենտներ, պռոֆեսորներ, գիտնականներ և այլն:


 :Shok: 
Մարի Կյուրի-Ֆիզիկա-Նոբելյան մրցանակակիր
Իռեն Ժոլիո Կյուրի- Քիմիա- Նոբելյան մրցանակակիր
Գեռտի Կորի-Բժշկություն
Ու այսպես շարունակ…

----------

comet (14.05.2009), Kita (14.05.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> աշխարհում խելացի կին ավելի շատ կա, քան խելացի տղամարդ, բայց շատ խելացի տղամարդիկ ավելի շատ են, քան շատ խելացի կանայք, ինչպես գիտենք նոբելյան մրցանակակիրների 97% տղամարդիկ են, բայց միակ կինը, որ ստացել է կրկնակի նոբելյան մրցանակ`որ ոչ մի տղամարդ դեռ այդ բարձունքը չի նվաճել, դա Մ. Կյուրին է, և միակ դինաստիան է համարվում, նրա դուստրը նույնպես նոբելյան է ստացել: Սրանից կարելիա եզրակացնել, որ կանայք ունենալով ընտանիք, խելք և աշխատասիրություն կարող են շատ բաների հասնել:


 Vaho ջան իմ գրածն եմ մեջբերում, չի կարելի ասել, թե տղամարդն ավելի խելացի է, քանի որ հավասարաչափ զարգացած էակներ են:

----------

comet (14.05.2009), Kita (14.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Հա բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց դե ընդանուռ առմամբ սաղ տղամարդիկ են, գլխում կանգնած :Wink:  համել եթե անուններ սկսեմ գրել մինչև իրիկուն տղամարդ գիտնականների ու փիլիսոփաների անուններ կարամ գրեմ

----------

Լուսաբեր (14.05.2009)

----------


## cold skin

> Հա բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց դե ընդանուռ առմամբ սաղ տղամարդիկ են, գլխում կանգնած համել եթե անուններ սկսեմ գրել մինչև իրիկուն տղամարդ գիտնականների ու փիլիսոփաների անուններ կարամ գրեմ


Չէ դու ասում ես թաք մի անուն գրեք, ստացի՛ր անունների ցուցակը:
Հակառակն ապացուցելու միտք չունեմ, դա քո կարծիքն է, եղի՛ր հավատարիմ :

Օֆֆ-ը գնաա՜ց…

----------

Kita (14.05.2009), nune' (14.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Չէ դու ասում ես թաք մի անուն գրեք, ստացի՛ր անունների ցուցակը:
> Հակառակն ապացուցելու միտք չունեմ, դա քո կարծիքն է, եղի՛ր հավատարիմ :
> 
> Օֆֆ-ը գնաա՜ց…


Ես նկատի ունեմ գիտնական կնոջ, իսկ ետ քո ասածները գիտնականներ են՞ :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Օֆֆ-ը գնաա՜ց…


Էս ինչեր նշանակում՞ :Think:

----------


## Surveyr

> Ես նկատի ունեմ գիտնական կնոջ, իսկ ետ քո ասածները գիտնականներ են՞


 :Xeloq:  Փաստորեն, որ կին են, էդ հաստատ գիտենք, մնումա ճշտենք էդ մրցանակները ուրդուց են կպցրել, մարդ չի հասկանում / համապատասխան սմայլիկ չգտա, որ դնեմ/

----------


## Vaho

Լավ ես չգիտեի որ կին գիտնական եղելա, իրոք չգիտեի :Blush: 
ես ուղակի կնոջ և տղամարդու տարբերություններից մեկը ասեցի, որ տղամարդը ավելի մտածող է ավելի քելքովա, ավելի ստեղծող է քան կինը: Եկեք ճիշտը ասենք՝ միշտել տղամարդը եղելա առաջինը իսկ կինը երկրորդը, կինը իրեն որպես կին զգացելա միյայն տղամարդու թիկունքում:

Իսկ կին թագավոր եղելա՞ :Think:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Տղամարդը՝ խելոք  :Smile: 
Կինը՝ խելացի  :Pardon: 
Դե հիմա, ինչ ճիշտա ճիշտա էլի  :Friends:  մեկը մեկին միշտ լրացնող են...

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ կին թագավոր եղելա՞


Ապե՛ր, լիքը կանայք հիմա էլ են յուրովի թագավոր: Ու էլ չասեմ, թե քանի-քանի երկրների տղամարդ ղեկավարներ էին դողում Կոնդոլիզա Ռայսի դիմաց ու շարունակում են դողալ Հիլարի Քլինթոնի առջև: Անգելա Մերկելն ու Մարգրետ Թետչերն էլ՝ քեզ նվեր:

----------

Kita (14.05.2009), Անահիտ (19.07.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Ապե՛ր, լիքը կանայք հիմա էլ են յուրովի թագավոր: Ու էլ չասեմ, թե քանի-քանի երկրների տղամարդ ղեկավարներ էին դողում Կոնդոլիզա Ռայսի դիմաց ու շարունակում են դողալ Հիլարի Քլինթոնի առջև: Անգելա Մերկելն ու Մարգրետ Թետչերն էլ՝ քեզ նվեր:


Հա դե ետի արդեն ուրիշ հարցա:
Մեր շենքի Կիմա տոտայից ել են սաղ թաղով դողում  :LOL: 
Մեռսի նվերի համար :Wink:

----------

Ֆրեյա (14.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> մեկը մեկին միշտ լրացնող են...


Լռիվ համաձայն եմ :Ok:

----------


## Narinfinity

> Ձեր կարծիքով, բացի ֆիզիկական տարբերություններից, ի՞նչ էական տարբերություններ կան տղամարդու և կնոջ միջև վարքի, աշխարհընկալման, զգացմունքների, սովորությունների և այլնի տեսակետից։ Արդյոք այդպիսի էական բնածին տարբերությունները շա՞տ են։  Արդյո՞ք դրանց մեծ մասը ավելի շուտ պարզապես ապրելակերպի, հասարակության ազդեցության, կաղապարների ու արտաքին աշխարհի կողմից պարտադրված, հետևաբար որոշ առումով արհեստական բարոյական նորմերի հետևանք չեն։ 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, մեր ֆորումի աղջիկներ և տղաներ։ 
> Եթե կարող եք, այդպիսի տարբերությունների կոնկրետ օրինակներ բերեք։


Կարծում եմ նրանց բոլոր տարբերությունները գալիս են նրանց ֆիզիկական տարբերություններից, դրանց վրա հիմնվելով, իհարկե կան բացառություններ, որոնք պայմանավորված են ապրելակերպի և կենսապայմանների հետ:
Տարբերություններն առկա են այլ մարդկանց նկատմամբ նրանց տրամադրվածության առումով,
կինը ավելի հարուստ կենսափորձ է ունենում, բայց և կյանքում շատ դեպքերում լինում է կաղապարված` հասարակության մեջ իր տեղն ու դերը գտնելու պայքարում,
ի համեմատ կնոջ տղամարդը ավելի ազատ է և կարող է իրեն սխալներ թույլ տալ, որոնք իհարկե կարելի է թույլ չտալ սովորելով ուրիշների սխալների վրա...

----------


## Տատ

> ես ուղակի կնոջ և տղամարդու տարբերություններից մեկը ասեցի, որ տղամարդը ավելի մտածող է ավելի քելքովա, ավելի ստեղծող է քան կինը: Եկեք ճիշտը ասենք՝ միշտել տղամարդը եղելա առաջինը իսկ կինը երկրորդը, կինը իրեն որպես կին զգացելա միյայն տղամարդու թիկունքում:


Վահո, հատուկ ե՞ս անում որ պատերազմ սկսվի: :Angry2:  Սադրիչ:

Եթե տղամարդու թիկունքում կինը չկանգներ, տղամարդն ինքն զբաղվեր իր «որսով» ու կրակ սարքելով, լվացքն ու երեխաներն էլ հետը՝ հետաքրքիր է, որտեղից էր ազատելու իր խելքն ու ստեղծագործությունը: 
Իսկ այն հազվադեպ կին-գիտնականներն այնպիսի գին են վճարել իրենց կարյերայի համար տղամարդկանց համատարած մոնոպոլիան ճեղքելու համար, որ ոչ մի տղամարդ պատրաստ չի տալու: 
Վերածննդի ժամանակ միայն մի կնոջ անուն կա(ես մեկը գիտեմ), Ջովաննա Գարցոնի: Տաղանդը՝ ծով: Բայց նրա կոնկուրենտ Դա Վինչին ամեն բան արեց, որ այդ կինը նատյուրմորտից ավել պատվեր չստանա: Բայց ի՜նչ նատյուրմորտեր են...
Մարի Կյուրին էլ ամուսնու ձեռից սաղ կյանքը սպասեց, պառավեց, նոր հասավ մի նպատակի:

----------

Kita (14.05.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> հասարակության մեջ իր տեղն ու դերը


...որոնք տղամարդիկ են հաստատել, իրենց հարմար տարբերակով:

----------

Narinfinity (19.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Վահո, հատուկ ե՞ս անում որ պատերազմ սկսվի: Սադրիչ:
> Իսկ այն հազվադեպ կին-գիտնականներն


Ինչ՞ պատերազմ Տատ ջան, կանանց ու տղամարդկանց միջև՞ :LOL: 
Ես սադրիչ չեմ ու չեմել եղել ընդհանրապես :Nono: 

Այո շատ հազվադեպ

----------


## Տատ

> Այո շատ հազվադեպ


Էլի...Դա կանաց խեկքի պակասությունից չէ, այլ տղամարդականց չկիսվելիք իշխանության, ամբիցիաների հետևանքով է:
Խելք ու ընդունակություն Աստված հավասար է տվել, իսկ կնոջը մի բան էլ ավելին՝ համբերություն:

----------


## Vaho

> Էլի...Դա կանաց խեկքի պակասությունից չէ,:


Ես ոչ մի գրառմանս մեջ չեմ ասել կանանց խելքը պակաս է, հակառակը ասել եմ որ կանայք ավելի խելացի են դատում հաճախ, քան տղամարդիկ, որ մի քիչ հետ գնաս կտեսնես:

----------


## Kita

> Ես ոչ մի գրառմանս մեջ չեմ ասել կանանց խելքը պակաս է, հակառակը ասել եմ որ կանայք ավելի խելացի են դատում հաճախ, քան տղամարդիկ, որ մի քիչ հետ գնաս կտեսնես:





> *Տղամարդը ավելի խելքով է*
> եթե կանայք համաձայն չեն, թող թաք մի հատ կին գիտնականի անուն ասեն
> Հանկարծ ինձ սխալ չհասկանաք ես չեմ ասում թե *կանայք անխելք են*, ընդհակառակը կինը հաճախ ավելի ճիշտ է դատում քան տղամարդը: Բայց այս աշխարհում տղամարդիք են, դոցենտներ, պռոֆեսորներ, գիտնականներ և այլն:


Իհարկե դու ընդամենը ասել ես, որ կանայք անխելք չեն, ինչն այս նախադասությամբ`«Տղամարդը ավելի խելքով է», չէր բացառում, որ տղամարդն ավելի խելացի է, քան կինը, բայց դե իհարկե անխելք չի :Wink: :

----------


## Vaho

Հա, այսինքն իմ ասածը հետեվյալնա, որ երկուսնել խելքով են, բայց տղամարդը ավելի :LOL:

----------


## Kita

> Ես ոչ մի գրառմանս մեջ չեմ ասել կանանց խելքը պակաս է, հակառակը ասել եմ որ կանայք ավելի խելացի են դատում հաճախ, քան տղամարդիկ, որ մի քիչ հետ գնաս կտեսնես:





> Հա, այսինքն իմ ասածը հետեվյալնա, որ երկուսնել խելքով են, բայց տղամարդը ավելի


Դե իմ ասածն էլ այն է, որ գրառումներով մի հակասի քեզ :Smile: Քանի որ ավելիով արդեն իսկ նշանակում է, որ դու քո գրառման մեջ ասել ես, որ պակաս է :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ճիշտ է, տղամարդկանց մոնոպոլիան անհերքելի փաստ է...
Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ եթե նայենք, անխելք կանանց տեսակարար կշիռը ավելի մեծ է, քան անխելք տղամարդկանց:
Հետո` սխալ մի հասկացեք, բայց հազվագյուտ կին է, որ տղամարդուն հավասար խելք ունի: Բացի դրանից, մտածելու ուղղությունները, լոգիկան տարբեր են: Կանայք շատ դեպքերում ավելի ստեղծագործական ու ոչ ավանդական լուծումներ են կարողանում գտնել:   Եւ դա հրաշալի է... պատկերացնում եք, ինչ կլիներ աշխարհում, եթե կանայք տղամարդկանց նման մտածեին/լինեին   :Bad: 
Կանայք իրենց հիմարությամբ/միամտությամբ  աշխարհին շարմ են տալիս  :Love: 

հ.գ. Անեկդոտ:  Տղամարդը հարցնում է կնոջը.
- ինչու է աստված ձեզ այդքան գեղեցիկ ստեղծել:
- Որ դուք մեզ սիրեք ,- պատասխանում է կինը:
- իսկ ինչու է այդքան անխելք ստեղծել:
-Որ մենք էլ ձեզ սիրենք   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------

Լուսաբեր (15.05.2009), Ուլուանա (15.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Լավ էհ, ինչ ուզումա լինի ես կանանց շատ եմ սիրում :Love:  :Blush: 
Կակ լյուբլյու յա վաս, կակ բայուս յա վաս :Sulel:

----------


## Vaho

Էն կարգին հաղորդումըտեսել եք՞ որ գալիսա գրադարան ասումա ինձ միատ գիրք է պետք ասում է ինչ գիրք, տղամարդիկ կանաց տիրակալ, ես գրադարանավարուհին ասում է հեքիաթները կողքի բաժնում: :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց դե ընդանուռ առմամբ սաղ տղամարդիկ են, գլխում կանգնած համել եթե անուններ սկսեմ գրել մինչև իրիկուն տղամարդ գիտնականների ու փիլիսոփաների անուններ կարամ գրեմ


Տղամարդիկ են հա?
բացում ես գիտնականների ցուցակ, յուրաքանչյուր կին գիտնական ինչ-որ լուրջ ներդրում ունի գիտության մեջ, միայն սահմանափակված չի ինչ-որ հոդվածներով. իսկ տղամարդկանց մեծ մասը հենց այդպես է. ահա գիտնական կանանց մի համեստագույն ցուցակ՝ 




> АНАСТАЗИ (Anastasi) Анна *доктор философии, рофессор психологии
> *
> АНДРЕЕВА Галина Михайловна Доктор философских наук.* ее книга «Социальная психология» (1980) стала первым учебником по этому предмету в Советском Союзе*
> 
> АРУТЮНОВА Нина Давидовна российский языковед, член-корреспондент РАН, член-корреспондент АН 
> 
> БАРИ Нина Карловна российский математик, доктор физико-математических наук, профессор
> 
> БАУМРИНД (Baumrind) Диана, доктор философии
> ...


մենակ Կյուրիին գիտեք, որ պոլոնիումն ու ռադիումն ա հայտնաբերել՝ իր ամուսնու հետ, բայց չեք ասում, որ այդ ամուսինը ընդամենը Մարիի աշխատողն էր, անում էր այն, ինչ Մարին էր ասում

----------


## Vaho

> Տղամարդիկ են հա?
> բացում ես գիտնականների ցուցակ, յուրաքանչյուր կին գիտնական ինչ-որ լուրջ ներդրում ունի գիտության մեջ, միայն սահմանափակված չի ինչ-որ հոդվածներով. իսկ տղամարդկանց մեծ մասը հենց այդպես է. ահա գիտնական կանանց մի համեստագույն ցուցակ՝ 
> 
> 
> 
> մենակ Կյուրիին գիտեք, որ պոլոնիումն ու ռադիումն ա հայտնաբերել՝ իր ամուսնու հետ, բայց չեք ասում, որ այդ ամուսինը ընդամենը Մարիի աշխատողն էր, անում էր այն, ինչ Մարին էր ասում


Եսել էի գուգլով գտել ըսենց ցուցակ, բայց ասեմ Աստղ ջան մի տաս անգամ երկար էր էս ցուցակից, պարզապես չուզեցա ընդեղից վերցեմ դնեմ ստեղ, որ տենաք; :Wink:

----------


## Kita

> Եսել էի գուգլով գտել ըսենց ցուցակ, բայց ասեմ Աստղ ջան մի տաս անգամ երկար էր էս ցուցակից, պարզապես չուզեցա ընդեղից վերցեմ դնեմ ստեղ, որ տենաք;


Vaho ջան հարցը երկարի կարճինը չէ :Smile: 
Դու սկզբից նույնիսկ այսպիսի ցուցակի առկայության մասին էիր կասկածում :Smile: 
Բացի դրանից սա միայն hաստատում է, որ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կանայք էլ հանգիստ կարող են գիտնականներ դառնալ և հաջողությունների հասնել: Ուղղակի պիտի դրա տեղը դուք երեխա ծնեք ու մնացած հարցերով զբաղվեք, այդ դեպքում մենք հանգիստ և ազատ կարող ենք մեզ նվիրել գիտությանը:

----------

Ուլուանա (15.05.2009), Տատ (14.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եսել էի գուգլով գտել ըսենց ցուցակ, բայց ասեմ Աստղ ջան մի տաս անգամ երկար էր էս ցուցակից, պարզապես չուզեցա ընդեղից վերցեմ դնեմ ստեղ, որ տենաք;


ես Գուգլով չեմ փնտրել  :Wink:

----------

Տատ (14.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> ես Գուգլով չեմ փնտրել


Հա՞ ես ընդեղից էի փնտրել :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Vaho ջան հարցը երկարի կարճինը չէ
> Դու սկզբից նույնիսկ այսպիսի ցուցակի առկայության մասին էիր կասկածում
> Բացի դրանից սա միայն hաստատում է, որ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կանայք էլ հանգիստ կարող են գիտնականներ դառնալ և հաջողությունների հասնել: Ուղղակի պիտի դրա տեղը դուք երեխա ծնեք ու մնացած հարցերով զբաղվեք, այդ դեպքում մենք հանգիստ և ազատ կարող ենք մեզ նվիրել գիտությանը:


 :LOL: Պատկերացնում էք տղամարդը երեխա ծնի :LOL:  :LOL: 
Բայց ոնց էի մոռացել էդ մասին :Blush:  կնոջ ամենամեծ дастоенство_ն հայերեն չգտա բառը, ախր կինն է որ կյանք է պարքեվում, այ դրանով հպարտացեք, դա է հպարտանալու առիթ, թե չե գիտնակնան կին կամ փիլիսոփա կին:
Միյայն կինը կարողէ մայր կոչվելու, :Love:  ու դրանից էն կողմ ել աշխարհ չկա: :Smile:

----------

Գևոր (24.07.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Բոլորս համաձայն ենք, որ մարդկանց(տղամարդ թե կին) տարբեր չափով կամ բնագավառում է տաղանդ պարգևված, չէ՞: Այսինքն, մի տղամարդ կարող է պակաս խելոք լինել, քան մի կին, և հակառակը, առանց ընդհանրացնելու, չէ՞:

Այսինքն՝ БАРИ Нина Карловна российский математик, доктор физико-математических наук, профессор տիկնոջը չի կարելի համեմատել Ջորջ Բուշին: Կամ՝ Պարիս Հիլտոնին՝ Արամ Խաչատուրյանին:
Իսկ հավասարներին համեմատելիս՝ տարբերություն խելքի կամ ունակության չեմ տեսնում: Տեսնում եմ միայն սոցիալական հնարավորությունների սար ու ձոր: 

Հիմա, այդ ցուցակներում մենք տեսնում ենք այն կանաց, որոնք բացի իրենց մտավորական աշխատանքի  նաև пробивной տաղանդ ունեն, այսինքն գազան են բոլոր ասպարեզներում, պարզապես փայլուն են:
Տղամարդկանգ ցուցակներում այդ ընդունակությունը նվազ է, միջակներն էլ իրենց տեղը գտնում են:
Պարզ չի՞ ով շատ կլինի:

----------

Ambrosine (14.05.2009), Kita (14.05.2009), ԿԳԴ (15.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Եթե սենց շարունակվի, շուտով թեմայում կարիք կլինի տղամարդկանց պաշտպանել  :LOL:

----------

Հայկօ (15.05.2009), Ուլուանա (15.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Հիմա, այդ ցուցակներում մենք տեսնում ենք այն կանաց, որոնք բացի իրենց մտավորական աշխատանքի  նաև пробивной տաղանդ ունեն, այսինքն *գազան են* բոլոր ասպարեզներում, պարզապես փայլուն են::



Գազան կանայք :LOL:  էս մեկը չեի լսել :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: , այնել բոլոր ասպարեզներում :Blush:

----------


## E-la Via

> Ձեր կարծիքով, բացի ֆիզիկական տարբերություններից, ի՞նչ էական տարբերություններ կան տղամարդու և կնոջ միջև վարքի, աշխարհընկալման, զգացմունքների, սովորությունների և այլնի տեսակետից։ Արդյոք այդպիսի էական բնածին տարբերությունները շա՞տ են։  Արդյո՞ք դրանց մեծ մասը ավելի շուտ պարզապես ապրելակերպի, հասարակության ազդեցության, կաղապարների ու արտաքին աշխարհի կողմից պարտադրված, հետևաբար որոշ առումով արհեստական բարոյական նորմերի հետևանք չեն։ 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, մեր ֆորումի աղջիկներ և տղաներ։ 
> Եթե կարող եք, այդպիսի տարբերությունների կոնկրետ օրինակներ բերեք։


*Տղամարդուն և կնոջը չի կարելի համեմատել, նրանցից ամեն մեկը յուրահատուկ է:* 
  Բայց իմ կարծիքով գոյություն ունեն մի քանի հիմնական տարբերություններ կանանց և տղամարդկանց միջև:
Դրանցից մեկը այն է , որ կինը, ի տարբերություն տղամարդու կարող է նոր կյանք տալ:
Տղամարդը ավելի զարգացած մկանային համակարգ ունի:
Կինը ավելի խորը զգացմունքների է ընդունակ, քան տղամարդը: Տղամարդու սերը, ի տարբերություն կնոջ սիրուն, ուղված է ավելի ֆիզիկական պահանջմունքներին: Կնոջ սերը ավելի հզոր է: Դա ավելի հոգևոր է:
Սեքսուալ առումով տղամարդը ավելի թոըյլ է: Նա ընդունակ է ունենալ միայն մի օրգազմ, իսկ կինը մի քանի անգամ:
Տղամարդը ընդունակ է ինտելեկտուալ աշխատանքի, իսկ կինը ընդունակ է սիրելու, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ կինը ընդունակ չէ ինտելեկտուալ աշխատանքի, ուղակի հարկավոր է նրան հնարավորություն տալ զարգացնել իր հնարավորությունները, իսկ սիրելու ընդունակությունը նրան ի ծնե է տրված:

----------

Sona_Yar (18.07.2009), Գևոր (24.07.2009)

----------


## Manya

Շատ տարբերություն չկա ինձ թվում է: Նրանք էլ են մարդ, մենք էլ: Նկատել եմ, որ նրանց մեջ ավելի շատ է  ռեալ  մտածելակերպը և թասիբ արտահայտությունը: Նրանց մեջ ի ծնե կա կոպտություն և ուժեղ լինելու ցանկությունը: Մի խոսքով, մենք չենք կարող առանց նրանց, իրանք էլ՝ առանձ մեզ: Մենք լրացնում ենք նրանց բացերը, նրանք էլ՝ մերը:  :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## Devushka_noch

Ընկերներ, ինձ մեծ նյութ է պետք տվյալ թեմայի վերաբերյալ, կարող եք օգնել?

----------


## Leo Negri

> Դրանցից մեկը այն է , որ կինը, ի տարբերություն տղամարդու կարող է նոր կյանք տալ:


Առանձ տղամարդու աջակցության` երբեք:




> Տղամարդը ավելի զարգացած մկանային համակարգ ունի:







> Կինը ավելի խորը զգացմունքների է ընդունակ, քան տղամարդը: Տղամարդու սերը, ի տարբերություն կնոջ սիրուն, ուղված է ավելի ֆիզիկական պահանջմունքներին: Կնոջ սերը ավելի հզոր է: Դա ավելի հոգևոր է:


Իրականում տղամարդը ամենապարզ մակարդակում կենսաբանորեն ծրագրավորածա ինչքան հնարավորա շատ կնոջ մոտ սերունդ թողի, իսկ կինը ընդհակառակը` փնտրումա տղամարդու, որը ոչ միայն սերունդ կթողի, այլև կկերակրի ու կպաշտպանի սերունդն ու կնոջը: Էս ամենը բերումա պատրանքի, որ կնոջ մոտ ավելի խորը զգացմունքներ են:
Իրականում թե կինը, թե տղամարդը ընդունակ են հոգևոր ու շատ խորը սիրո` հոգևոր սեր հասկացությունը ընդհանրապես տղամարդիկ են հորինել, ի դեպ:




> Սեքսուալ առումով տղամարդը ավելի թոըյլ է: Նա ընդունակ է ունենալ միայն մի օրգազմ, իսկ կինը մի քանի անգամ:


Հերթական լեգենդնա: Մոտակա գրախանութից գնի յուրաքանչյուր դաոսական սեքսուալ տեխնիկաների մասնագետի՝  ասենք Մանթեք Չիայի յուրաքանչյուր գիրք (Multiorgasmic Couple-ը, օրինակ) ու տես, տղամարդիկ ոնց կարան համեմատաբար արագ սովորեն մի քանի օրգազմ վրա վրա ունենալ, ու ընդհանրապես կանանցից ուշ հոգնել:




> Տղամարդը ընդունակ է ինտելեկտուալ աշխատանքի, իսկ կինը ընդունակ է սիրելու, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ կինը ընդունակ չէ ինտելեկտուալ աշխատանքի, ուղակի հարկավոր է նրան հնարավորություն տալ զարգացնել իր հնարավորությունները, իսկ սիրելու ընդունակությունը նրան ի ծնե է տրված:


Դա նույնպես չի նշանակում, որ տղամարդը ընդունակ չէ սիրելու՝ բոլոր տղամարդիկ կհիշեն, ոնց են առաջին դասարանում սիրահարվել առանձ սիրելու հնարավորությունը որևէ կերպ զարգանելու:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Տղամարդ - կին


Տրանսվիստիտ :Xeloq:  :

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> 


մնացածին արի չանդրադառնամ: Դրվածդ նկարը ուժի արդյունք չի այլ քիմիայի: Իսկ վերը նշված գաղափարին որ տղամարդիկ միջինում կանացից ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ են, միայն մի փաստ կներկայացնեմ: Չկա աշխարհում մի սպորտաձև, որ երկու սեռերն էլ մասնակցում են, ու կանանց ռեկորդը ավելի բարձր լինի, քան տղամարդկանց նույն սպորտաձևի ռեկորդը: Սա նաև կոտրում է այն հիպոթեզը իբր, կանայք թույլ են դառնում զուտ դաստիարակության շնորհիվ: սպորտում թե կանայք թե տղամարդիկ պարապում են մանկուց, այպես որ պայմանները հավասար են:

----------

Gayl (07.04.2010), min-mak (08.04.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> մնացածին արի չանդրադառնամ: Դրվածդ նկարը ուժի արդյունք չի այլ քիմիայի: Իսկ վերը նշված գաղափարին որ տղամարդիկ միջինում կանացից ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ են, միայն մի փաստ կներկայացնեմ: Չկա աշխարհում մի սպորտաձև, որ երկու սեռերն էլ մասնակցում են, ու կանանց ռեկորդը ավելի բարձր լինի, քան տղամարդկանց նույն սպորտաձևի ռեկորդը: Սա նաև կոտրում է այն հիպոթեզը իբր, կանայք թույլ են դառնում զուտ դաստիարակության շնորհիվ: սպորտում թե կանայք թե տղամարդիկ պարապում են մանկուց, այպես որ պայմանները հավասար են:


Գրառումը, որի տակ դրած էր նկարը /ի դեպ, քաջ ծանոթ լինելով սպորտային վիճակագրությանը, մտածված ոչ մի բան չեմ գրել/ ոչ ուժի մասին էր, ոչ էլ սպորտային հաջողությունների: Մկանային կառուցվածքի մասին էր:

Մի կողմ թողնելով նկարը որպես ծայրահեղ ու էսթեթիկապես տհաճ դեպք՝ ես լիքը հիասքանչ մարզված մկանային համակարգ ունեցող կին գիտեմ, ասենք նույն աշթանգա վինյասա յոգայում՝ որոնք միջին սթատիստիկ տղամարդուց թե ուժեղ են, թե դիմացկուն:



Ինչը վերաբերվումա քիմիային ու ուժին՝ մի օր բոդիբիլդեր կին տենաս, առաջարկի ձեռի ուժ կպնել /որպես կանոն մեծ հաճույքով համաձայնվում են/, ու տես թե ինչքան կդիմանաս: 
Կոնկրետ ես պարտվել եմ՝ չնայած շատ թույլ ինձ չեմ համարում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Լեո ջան հարցն էն ա որ ես, որ իրա հետ կպնեմ ձեռքի ուժ բնական ա կպարտվեմ, որովհետև ի սկզբանե հավասար պայմաններում չենք, պարզ ա որ ինչքան էլ ստերոիդներով բտված լինեն, վերջի վերջո պարապում էլ են որ տենց դառնան, իսկ ես հաստատ էտքան չեմ պարապել: Էտ նույնն ա որ իրան ասեմ արի հետս մաթեմի խնդիր լուծելու վրա կպնենք, պարզա որ կպարտվի եթե մաթեմ մենակ առաջին դասարանում ա սովորել, հետո ամբողջ կյանքը շտանգայա բարձրացրել: 

Իմ բերած օրինակում ես մաքսիմալ բերում եմ նույն հավասար պայմաններին: մասնավոր օրինակ եմ բերում. 100 մետր սպրինտեր ռեկորդակիրները, հաստատ ամենափոքր տարիքից սկսել են մարզվել, այսինքն մի քանի տարեկան աղջիկն ու տղան սկսում են մարզվել, արդյունքում բոլոր սպորտաձևերում, տղամարդիկ միշտ ավելի լավ արդյունք ունեն քան կանայք: Չեմ վերցնում կանանց բիաթլոնի չեմպիոնին ու համեմատում մեր հավաքականի բիաթլոնի թիմի տղամարդու հետ: Վերցնում եմ երկուսի ամենաամենաներին, ու անհերքելի փաստը մեր ձեռքերում է:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (07.04.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Լեո ջան հարցն էն ա որ ես, որ իրա հետ կպնեմ ձեռքի ուժ բնական ա կպարտվեմ, որովհետև ի սկզբանե հավասար պայմաններում չենք, պարզ ա որ ինչքան էլ ստերոիդներով բտված լինեն, վերջի վերջո պարապում էլ են որ տենց դառնան, իսկ ես հաստատ էտքան չեմ պարապել: Էտ նույնն ա որ իրան ասեմ արի հետս մաթեմի խնդիր լուծելու վրա կպնենք, պարզա որ կպարտվի եթե մաթեմ մենակ առաջին դասարանում ա սովորել, հետո ամբողջ կյանքը շտանգայա բարձրացրել:


Բայց դե ախր ուժա՝ ասենք ստերոիդներով ձեռք բերված, բայց բավականին թունդ /ի դեպ, նոր մի քիչ փորփրեցի, հետաքրքիր բաներ գտա հորմոնների մասին՝ աչքիս էս մի հարցում սխալ էի, խելոք մարդիկ իրոք ասում են՝ տղամարդկանց մկանների մեծությունը տեստոստերոնիցա գալիս, կինը իրոք պիտի տեստոստերոն մցնի օրգանիզմ, որ մկաններն այսաստիճան մեծանան - http://www.defrancostraining.com/art...han-males.html /:




> Իմ բերած օրինակում ես մաքսիմալ բերում եմ նույն հավասար պայմաններին: մասնավոր օրինակ եմ բերում. 100 մետր սպրինտեր ռեկորդակիրները, հաստատ ամենափոքր տարիքից սկսել են մարզվել, այսինքն մի քանի տարեկան աղջիկն ու տղան սկսում են մարզվել, արդյունքում բոլոր սպորտաձևերում, տղամարդիկ միշտ ավելի լավ արդյունք ունեն քան կանայք: Չեմ վերցնում կանանց բիաթլոնի չեմպիոնին ու համեմատում մեր հավաքականի բիաթլոնի թիմի տղամարդու հետ: Վերցնում եմ երկուսի ամենաամենաներին, ու անհերքելի փաստը մեր ձեռքերում է:


Իհարկե դա այդպեսա՝ բայց դե հլը հարցա, ավելի լայն ու պինդ ոսկրային համակարգի շնորհիվա, հորմոնալա, թե ասենք տղամարդու կենսաբանորեն պայմանավորված մրցունակության, մարտունակության ու ագրեսիայի /թեկուզ վերջինը կհանեի՝ կանայք, եթե ունեն դրա հնարավորությունը, ավելի ագրեսիվ են/:

----------


## Արևածագ

Վերջերս ՀՀ վարչապետը օրինակ բերեց. «ԵՊՀ ամեն 10 գերազանցիկ ուսանողից միայն մեկն է տղա: Հետագայում, հասարակական կյանքի տարբեր ասպարեզներում, իրենց գրաված նշանակալի դիրքով, այս նույն հարաբերակցությունը պահպանվում է, հակառակ տեսքով՝ 9 տղամարդու կողքին միայն մեկն է կին»:
Պատճառը, ըստ իս, ոչ միայն հայերիս համար, այլև ողջ աշխարհում տիրապետող բռնակալական պատրիարխատն է: Իզուր չի, որ վերի գրառումներում մկաններն են ցուցադրվում:

----------


## EgoBrain

> Վերջերս ՀՀ վարչապետը օրինակ բերեց. «ԵՊՀ ամեն 10 գերազանցիկ ուսանողից միայն մեկն է տղա: Հետագայում, հասարակական կյանքի տարբեր ասպարեզներում, իրենց գրաված նշանակալի դիրքով, այս նույն հարաբերակցությունը պահպանվում է, հակառակ տեսքով՝ 9 տղամարդու կողքին միայն մեկն է կին»:


Իսկ ըստ իս, պատճառն էն ա, որ տղամարդիկ հիմա ուղակի աշխատասեր չեն: Էդ գերազանցիկությունը դեռ ոչնչի մասին չի խոսում, կարևորը գիտելիքն ա ու գործնականում կիրառելու ընդունակությունները, դրա համար էլ աղջիկնեը կարմիր դիպլոմով ավարտում են ու դա դնում օժիտի մեջ, արդյունքում ստացվում ա էն ինչ հիմա կա: Ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ շատ խելացի տղաների, ովքեր ինձանից ցածր գնահատակններ ունեն, բայց ցավով պիտի նշեմ, որ թե ինձնից և թե իմ ճանաչած ամենախելոք աղջիկներից էլ խելացի են: Բայց ես չեմ ասում, որ աղջիկները հիմար են, ուղղակի քանակային առումով խելացի տղաները ավելի շատ են:

----------

Ariadna (07.04.2010), min-mak (08.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (07.04.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բայց դե ախր ուժա՝ ասենք ստերոիդներով ձեռք բերված, բայց բավականին թունդ /ի դեպ, նոր մի քիչ փորփրեցի, հետաքրքիր բաներ գտա հորմոնների մասին՝ աչքիս էս մի հարցում սխալ էի, խելոք մարդիկ իրոք ասում են՝ տղամարդկանց մկանների մեծությունը տեստոստերոնիցա գալիս, կինը իրոք պիտի տեստոստերոն մցնի օրգանիզմ, որ մկաններն այսաստիճան մեծանան - http://www.defrancostraining.com/art...han-males.html /:
> 
> 
> 
> Իհարկե դա այդպեսա՝ բայց դե հլը հարցա, ավելի լայն ու պինդ ոսկրային համակարգի շնորհիվա, հորմոնալա, թե ասենք տղամարդու կենսաբանորեն պայմանավորված մրցունակության, մարտունակության ու ագրեսիայի /թեկուզ վերջինը կհանեի՝ կանայք, եթե ունեն դրա հնարավորությունը, ավելի ագրեսիվ են/:


Ըհը շնորհակալություն որ նայել ես, իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա էր որ ի սկզբանե, բնությունը այդպես ա ստեղծել, իրականում ինչից ա այդպես այդքան էլ էական չի (իրականում հորմոններն են մեղավոր, մասնավորապես տեստոստերոնը): Ուղղակի շատերի մոտ թյուր կարծիք կա իբր դա դաստիարակություն, շրջապատի ազդեցությունից է:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ինչ էլ խորացել եք...  :Sad:  
Կարևորը ոչ թե իծնե տրվածն է, այլ ընտրած ճանապարհը։ Եթե մեկը ֆիզիկապես տղա ա ծնվել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նա հոգեպես էլ ա տղա։ Էս վերջի 20 տարվա մեջ նենց լավ երևաց՝ ինչքան թույլ են տղամարդիկ, երբ տղամարդիկ մնացին գործաղուրկ, իսկ նրանց կանայք սկսեցին տոնավաճառներում բիզնես կազմակերպել  :Sad:  Չնայած՝ մենակ տոնավաճառներում չէ, բոլոր բիզնեսի տեսակների մեջ մի սեգմենտ կա, որ կանայք են կազմակերպել ու ղեկավարում։

Իսկ ես վերջերս ավելի հաճախ եմ տեսնում դեպքեր, երբ ամուսինը հույսը դնում է կնոջ հաջողությունների վրա։ Էդքանից հետո ինչ տղամարդ  :Tongue:

----------


## EgoBrain

> Իսկ ես վերջերս ավելի հաճախ եմ տեսնում դեպքեր, երբ ամուսինը հույսը դնում է կնոջ հաջողությունների վրա։ Էդքանից հետո ինչ տղամարդ


Դե էդ արդեն այլ հարց ա, անկախ նրանից կին ես, թե տղամարդ, միշտ էլ հույսդ պետք է *քեզ* վրա դնես: 
Իսկ ինչու են բոլորը նորմալ  համարում, երբ որ կինը ձեռքերը ծալած նստում ա տանը, ոչինչ չի անում ու ամուսնու հաշվին ա ապրում , կամ ավելի ճիշտ գոյատևում: Հիմա շատ կանայք կան, որ թքած ունեն, թե ամուսինը ինչ գնով ա փող վաստակում, մենակ նստած պահանջներ են առաջադրում: Նախ պետք ա մեր մեջ վերացնենք էդ հոգեբանությունը, նոր խոսանք կնոջ արժանիքների մասին:

----------

Ariadna (08.04.2010), kyahi (07.04.2010), min-mak (08.04.2010)

----------

